# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Butch Baldassari update

## Scott Tichenor

Following was sent by Sinclair some time ago and was just now forwarded to me by an acquaintance. In all of this I apparently didn't get on the mailing list so I apologize if some of you are aware of this but I'm just finding out. I've tried contacting Butch the last couple of days and wasn't able to reach him. Now I know why. This is heartbreaking news. Keep our pal in your thoughts.

----------

Dear Friends and Family,

I begin this note as I do all of them, thankful for you and all of the love and support you have given us these past four months. Your girts of food, flowers, visits, calls, cards, music lessons and medical expense donations have really carried us through on the wings of love. Your prayers sustain us daily and for the duration of each day.

We had a bit of a set-back this week when Butch collapsed and was taken to the hospital on Thursday morning. They gave him an EKG and an MRI. The MRI showed swelling in the brain, perhaps more than they wanted to see three weeks after the chemo and radiation had ended. We were told we needed to get the swelling down before they could tell if the swelling was the radiation or the tumour. They put him on steroids to fight the swelling and a couple of other regimens to stabilize him. He came home Sunday afternoon. On Wednesday, we went in to our regular sceduled appointment with the doc who suggested that instead of waiting a month for the swelling to diminish, they would give him a month of infusion chemotherapy. This is a heavier dose, four-hour treatment that Butch will begin today. He will have it again in two weeks and again in another two weeks, followed that day by an MRI and a visit with the doctor. We're told that the side effects aren't too bad and we are both confident that this is the best treatment available with the best team of doctors.

Please continue to keep us in your prayers and know we love each and every one of you for what you mean to us in our lives. I will write again soon!  If this is your first note from me, I have been editing the lists, adding some and removing some as I have been overlapping in some areas and had big gaps in others. Please pass this on to anyone you think might want to know news about Butch . An oversight of an e-mail address of a dear friend is never intentional. Let me know if you want "OFF" the list or if you know of someone who wants "ON". Bless you all,

                                              Sinclair, Butch and Blake

----------


## jasona



----------


## Stephanie Reiser

Butch, I'm praying for you.
Keep up the faith.

----------


## jaco

Thoughts and prayers for Butch. So sorry to hear this.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Butch, you and your family are in our prayers! 
God bless you!

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Thanks, Scott, for the update. With no further news, it was easy to think things must be going well, but, obviously, that's not always the case. Send some extra sympathy along from all of us.

----------


## Landgrass

I wish I had known this before church this morning. I would have put in a prayer request. As it is, I will pray for Butch's health and recovery.

David

----------


## TThorpe

Butch and Family,
My prayers and those of many of my fellow musicians here in the Upstate New York area are with you during these trying days. Butch is such a fantastic mandolinist. We are thinking you...

Tom Thorpe
Voorheesville, NY

----------


## BruceKap

Dear Butch,

My thoughts are with you and your family. Though we have never met, I have spent dozens of hours learnng your arrangements, and your instructional materials have been an important part of my growth as a player. Which is just to say, I am sure there are thousands of us out there that you have touched without knowing it.

Bruce

----------


## stevenmando

Butch get well soon , you are an inspiration to all of us as is your music.

----------


## luckylarue

Keep fighting Butch. To quote a line from one of my favorite books, Sometimes A Great Notion, "Never give an inch."

----------


## ShaneJ

I pray for the Lord's healing and the Lord's strength for you, Butch. May God bless you.

Shane

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I'd welcome anyone that feels like it to post a picture of their Butch wrist band. For some reason the mood struck me to take this picture. That's the Mandolin Cafe home page in the background as I'm used to looking at it in <span style='font-family:Courier'>vi</span> from the Unix command line.

----------


## AlanN

With Jethro looking over, Butch is in good hands!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

My pal and fellow board member Steve Brown asked me to post this one.

----------


## craigw

Butch, I'm pulling for you and my prayers are with you.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I'm in

----------


## luckylarue

Thanks Butch!

I've been working on "Rebecca" and "Chinquapin Hunting"...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

New update from Sinclair and I've been trading email with her for the first time today.

--------
From her email:
Butch had the treatment on Friday and he is very tired and stays inside resting most of the day. He says,"it's a new kind of sick". Your prayers and thoughts have helped all day every day and I know will continue to do so. Much love,
S, B&B
--------

Also, she was quite moved by the pictures in this thread that have been posted so far. It's a real show of support. If anyone needs help posting those just email them to me.

----------


## Russ Jordan

I have a couple of bands on. The other is for a young friend, Skye Barkschat, who suffered a terrible brain injury last March in a bicycle wreck. If interested to read about Skye and her amazing recovery, visit reachfortheskye.org

----------


## Christopher Howard-Williams

I love your music Butch. My thoughts are with you during this fight.
Christopher

----------


## David O'Brien

Butch, we have met a few times over the years, at the first Kamp Kaufman, and at CMSA in Philadelphia; I wear my armband and hold you in the light. #I know you are a fighter and that will hold you in good stead as you fight this. Hogan and I say keep on keeping on!!

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> I'd welcome anyone that feels like it to post a picture of their Butch wrist band.


Scott, where can one get those great wrist bands?

Tracy

----------


## JEStanek

Tracy,
On the Café Home Page is a link to the Butch Fund. Inside there is a link to paypal for a direct donation. I don't know if that gets a bracelet but I figured it was time to put my money where my mouth was...

Jamie

----------


## DryBones

Jamie,
I just sold my Eastman and went right to that link and made a donation...wrist band or not it's the right thing to do for me and I would encourage others to do the same if possible.

----------


## Caleb

Butch,

You have blessed so many people with your talents, and I for one truly admire your skill and talent as an artist. Your O'Carolan CD is one of my favorites and you've inspired me to not only pick up the instrument more often, but also to appreciate what came before. It's guys like you that keep the lamp lit for the future generations of music lovers. 

Hang in there and hang onto HOPE!

----------


## RichieK

Butch, 
I'm wearing mine also.
Richie

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> Jamie,
> I just sold my Eastman and went right to that link and made a donation...wrist band or not it's the right thing to do for me and I would encourage others to do the same if possible.


You're so right! Just to give you guys an idea, if you don't already have one, of the financial burden cancer treatments can put on a family... I just finished my chemo a month ago, and my 5th one was done while we were making the switch to new insurance. I'm grateful we didn't have to pay for it out-of-pocket, but we saw the first numbers on what treatment costs. Each chemo, for me, totaled nearly $4,000. Add to that a shot to boost my white counts, totaling $5,352 and 3 anti-nausea pills costing around $400... that put each of my 6 treatments at right around $10,000 each. I am sure that Butch has racked up a lot more than that in medical bills.

Tracy

----------


## Eric F.

We're pulling for you, Butch.

----------


## Rick Cadger

sorry i couldn't give much, but i've done what i can.

----------


## Django Fret

Butch has been such an inspiration on how to really play the mandolin. #What a gift he has shared with all of us, and hopefully he will continue to do so for a very, very long time to come.

----------


## kyblue

Seeing and meeting Butch at the showcase was one of the highlights of my 2006 IBMA trip.

Paula

----------


## DryBones



----------


## jim_n_virginia

where do you get the Butch wristbands?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

New update from Sinclair Baldassari. I think at this point Butch is going through that experience when the chemo sucks the life out of you in doing its work. However, that's part of the process if you're going to heal, unfortunately. 

------------

Hello, dear ones,

Butch has been in the hospital since the morning of Sept 3rd. The chemo has wrecked havoc on his system and he feels "out of gas" to make it up this latest hill. The good news is that the doctor says the CT scan shows "significant improvement" in the swelling of the brain. Unfortunately, Butch is so weak, he didn't even "hear" that good news. His sodium levels are very low as are his blood counts. They will work on raising all of them today and might be able to send him home. The hope is that he can start eating and sleeping again and then can resume treatment. He does not look forward to that but the doctors say that they have seen people at this point pull through and buy some good time.

He has felt so much love from all of you. Your cards and notes and testimonies to his gift to the world have been so moving and beautiful that we cannot thank you enough. All we can do is pray, not only for healing, but for his strength. Without Butch himself getting strong, nothing else matters. Keep the prayers and notes coming. He loves them! I, at least, can get a little smile from him now and then.

We send our love and prayers back to all of you who are supporting us right now. Here's to hearing the tinkling of his mandolin again.
                                            Love,
                                                    Sinclair

----------


## Rick Cadger

hope the wiped-out feeling soon passes and that the more positive news keeps coming. 

fingers crossed here (sure makes it difficult to play...)

----------


## Scott Tichenor

From Laura Leder of Cool Mandolin Company.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

My family's and my thoughts are with you Butch.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This is an email sent to me from Sinclair Baldassari on behalf of the Nashville Dulcimer Quartet. Their letter to Sinclair follows along with some pictures.

-------
Hi Sinclair,

We're wearing our bracelets! I'm attaching a picture of the Nashville Dulcimer Quartet and one of our hands. Natasha's husband John joined us for that one. He's wearing a Butch bracelet too! These are all low resolution pictures so if you need high res to print, let me know...

Lee and I both work at the Country Music Hall of Fame and Museum so we enlisted a little help from Bill Monroe's mandolin for a picture....good vibes there!!

Sandy, Lee, Linda, Natasha, John

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Some additional mojo from Big Mon to Butch.

----------


## Scott Tichenor



----------


## Scott Tichenor

This was supposed to be a secret, but Butch isn't going to be surfing the web for awhile from what I gather. Sinclair was pretty touched by the support here and is hoping enough pictures of the bands are posted that they can use them in a slide show set to Butch's music at a fund-raiser some musicians and friends are planning in Nashville. No date set yet that I've aware of. Just for fun I did a little interactive slide show of all of the pictures posted so far. 

Here it is.

----------


## takwas

God Bless to Butch and his family.

----------


## RichieK

Here's mine...wishing you well, Butch.
Richie

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Sent to me by a new member who is yet to post, named Bill.

----------


## fiddlefeller

Found out last night that Butch has been moved to a private room, no visitors.

Keep sending up those prayers for Butch, Sinclair, Blake and all who love them.

----------


## tkdboyd

Before and After my Locks of love Donation wearing my Band For Butch wristband..

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Found out last night that Butch has been moved to a private room, no visitors.
> 
> Keep sending up those prayers for Butch, Sinclair, Blake and all who love them.


It's true. Things at the moment are not looking good so this is indeed good advice.

tkdboyd, good man! My girls have both donated to that same cause.

----------


## Chris Baird

.....

----------


## DryBones

TKDBoyd, Good one! My step-son did the same thing at the beginning of the summer but he went almost completely shaved. Definitely an easy way to help some people out.

As far as Butch is concerned is it possible that they are just isolating him because of low white blood cell count to prevent infections? My boss' wife went through something similar and had to be hospitalized//isolated a couple times until she got her cell count back up.

----------


## good_ol_al_61

My band is on the way. I'll post a pic when it arrives.

tkdboyd: Good Man! We play the Locks of Love (called Kutz for Kids here in Jacksonville) outing every year for the past 6 and have really enjoyed it every time. Last year we were scheduled from 1 to 4, but we all got there early and started at Noon. It was one of those magic days we'll never forget. Everyone was just outstanding. Our banjo player's wife had lost a breast to cancer and she was there educating all who would listen about this monster named cancer. Everyone was moved by the music and message. We played until well after 5 without a break. No one wanted to take a break. We didn't even want to quit, but the mall was closing at 6. So we all went to the Cracker Barrel and continued until well after 8.

We were all tired, but satisfied that we did some good that day. I believe we are doing some good here no matter the outcome. Sometimes things are handled by the One who has the power and we are watched how we do or don't participate.

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Oops, forgot the photo of Locks of Love...

----------


## jasona

Best wishes to you Butch. Hang tough.

----------


## Sinclair Baldassari

Hi, all,
This is Sinclair, Butch's wife. I have so enjoyed following the conversations and looking at the pictures here at mandolincafe. What a great site! Scott has a huge heart and lots of talent in putting this together. This is the first time I have posted anything directly so bear with me. 
I was really touched by TKBoyd's Locks of Love photos because I am growing my hair for the third time for Locks of Love. It is so ironic that Butch has lost a lot of his beautiful locks and I am giving mine away. Our son and I offered to shave to match Butch but, of course, he wouldn't allow that! Please continue to send in your photos. There will be a benefit(first one planned) on Oct 22 in Nashville at the Blair School of Music where I hope to debut the stream of photos of all of you. It will either play in the background during the show or in the lobby set to Butch's music.
Butch is really and truly improving. The swelling in his brain has significantly improved and he is lifting out of his steroid-induced depression. He is now eating and engaging in conversation. I bet, with a little help, he will be home this week...our son's 14th birthday is this Thursday and I am thinking Butch might have a really special gift in mind. Well, thanks for all of the joy you have given us in sharing your stories, testimonies, prayers, love and donations. Stay healthy and faithful. Blessings to you all,
Sinclair

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This sure is some positive news we've been waiting to hear. Encourage you all to post photos of your bands. If you need help resizing those images or are not comfortable trying to post them yourself, feel free to send them to me and I'll do it for you.

----------


## DBallentine

Sinclair it is wonderful to hear the good news - truly the answer to many prayers. We continue to lift all of you up in prayer for continued improvement and strength.

----------


## Wolfboy

Very welcome news indeed. Thanks, Sinclair. Keep us posted.

----------


## MLT

So glad to hear this news! Keep your spirits up Butch and family! You can all beat this.

----------


## Rick Cadger

excellent news!

----------


## delsbrother

So glad to hear this! After the last report, I went to Woodsongs online and watched this show while sending as many positive vibes Butch's way. Butch sounds so great on both his mandolin and (Sobell) OM! And his hair is _epic_. 

Get well soon, Butch!

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Sinclair:

Thank you so much for the good news. It lifted me up, too!

----------


## Caleb

Here's mine. Get well soon, Butch!

~Caleb

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This is Van Manakas and family. Van is the guitar player for the Nashville Mandolin Ensemble.

----------


## JEStanek

I got mine today. I hadn't realized the family was sending them out... I'm a bit thick. Butch I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Jamie

----------


## mando1man

Butch, you gotta get better. Everyone is pullin' fer ya!

----------


## claytonstewart

Butch & Family,
I have received hours and hours of enjoyment from playing Butch's arrangements and listening to his music. My donation may not be that large, but it's certainly heartfelt. May you soon be free of this trial and stronger than ever, both personally and as a family.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I was asked to post this from the Dawghouse this evening, and am happy to oblige.

----------

Butch, you're truly one of the mandolin world's shining lights and we're all pulling for you. We're proud to join the growing number of mandolin students and players who are demonstrating their gratitude for your untiring efforts in behalf of our beloved instrument. 

With love and admiration,
Mr. & Mrs. Dawg (David & Tracy Grisman)

----------


## Caleb

> I got mine today. I hadn't realized the family was sending them out... I'm a bit thick. #Butch I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Jamie


Not to derail the thread, but that mandolin is extremely nice. What make is it? Custom, I assume?

----------


## Rick Cadger

my donation was modest. i didn't expect to receive a band sent all the way to the UK, but mine is now adorning the scroll on one of my mandolins.

here's hoping Butch's recovery is swift.

----------


## mideando

Dear BUTCH
we are praying for you.
Ciao from Italy
by
Mideando String Quintet

www.mideando.it
www.myspace.com/mideandostrigquintet

----------


## Doug Edwards

We're praying for you Butch.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

A note from Sinclair: This is Matt Combs, an extraordinary musician, friend and the guy who is organizing Butch's benefit at the Blair School of Music on October 22. He is also a member of the Nashville Mandolin Ensemble.

----------


## tjg

Our prayers continue for Butch and his family.

Is Matt holding a signature Butch model, Kimble BB25?

----------


## Will Kimble

That is a mandolin I built for Matt, not a BB'25 model. #I have only built two BB'25 mandolins so far - Butch has the first one and the second belongs to a friend here in Cincinnati. #I did loan BB'25 #2 to Matt while I was building his mandolin, so you may have seen or heard him with it at some point. # 

Get well Butch, we're pulling for you!

Will Kimble

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Matt Combs with Butch

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Sinclair, Blake and Butch Baldassari

----------


## Peter Hackman

Ms. Baldassari's post prompted me to #make my contribution, long overdue, as I've been away from home for 53 days this Summer.

I regret not being that familiar #with Butch's music, but I do own his CD with John Carlini which I cherish for its humor, its intimacy and directness, 
 and its lack of stylistic prejudice, all very important qualities in music for me.

----------


## AlanN

And mine too.

Butch has meant a lot to me, from his musical breadth to his tireless mandolin advocacy to his knowledge share to the seminar in '94, when he arranged to have Monroe visit with the mandolin chain gang!

Get well, buddy!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Picture here of a good friend and creator of some darn fine mandolin web sites. She said she wishes Butch the very best - strength, courage and hope.

----------


## Mark Walker

Scott - thanks for the last few pictures posts of Butch and that cool B&W with the 'Band together for Butch' band.

I PayPal'd a little bit to help Butch myself last week. It ain't much, but hopefully every little bit helps!

Peace, Blessings and Health to Butch!

----------


## alan

Hey Butch,

It is great to see a picture of you, Sinclair and Blake. You have a good crew there for sure. 

Bonnie and I are thinking about you guys and with the start of a New Year today you are in our thoughts and prayers for a healthy year.

all the best,

Alan and Bonnie Epstein

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Two pictures and a note from Sinclair follow:

Here are two more pics, a friend from PBS and two best friends from my youth! They came here a couple months ago while Butch was taking chemo and radiation and helped us out immensely.

They are Nancy and Julie if you want to post them. If not, no big deal.

There is a benefit scheduled Oct 22 at the Blair School of Music. It is already star-studded and they have just begun work on it. There are also a couple more instruments being offered up and some artwork as well! Amazing this music community!
Love,
Sinclair

----------


## Scott Tichenor



----------


## DryBones

> Two pictures and a note from Sinclair follow:
> 
> Here are two more pics, a friend from PBS and two best friends from my youth! They came here a couple months ago while Butch was taking chemo and radiation and helped us out immensely.
> 
> They are Nancy and Julie if you want to post them. If not, no big deal.
> 
> There is a benefit scheduled Oct 22 at the Blair School of Music. It is already star-studded and they have just begun work on it. There are also a couple more instruments being offered up and some artwork as well! Amazing this music community!
> Love,
> Sinclair


Scott,
Do you have any info on these other instruments or the artwork mentioned? It would be great if that kind of info got passed to the Cafe members as well.

Thanks for all you do,

----------


## Jim Garber

Finally got a chance to take a pic of me with mine... The very best to you, Butch!

Jim

----------


## Don Grieser

Hey Butch,

Sending all the love, positive vibrations, and prayers your way from out here in New Mexico. I'm looking forward to hearing more music from you after you beat the cancer. 

Your friend, Don

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Some positive news from Sinclair just now sent to a lot of folks on her mailing list:

Blake had a fantastic 14th birthday today and the best gift was that Butch came home tonight! More news to follow when I can catch my breath.
Sinclair

----------


## lastchair

This is great news. #Hang in there Butch, you look great. #I'm watching your "Bluegrass Mandolin Workshop" right now. #You're the best!

Oh, and I'm looking forward to getting your Mandolin Hymns CD. God bless you and your family.

----------


## DryBones

This is great news! I hope the Birthday was a very special day for everyone!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Posting for a fellow mandolin player out there:

---------

Hello Butch,

All of us in the Pittsburgh Mandolin Orchestra are keeping you and your family in our thoughts & prayers. You have been a huge help and an inspiration to us over the years.

We're looking forward to having you back in town after you whip this thing! We're pulling for you.

Best wishes,

Kirk

----------


## Rick Cadger

here's my band on the hand clutching my new mandolin!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

From Marilynn Mair and her group Enigmatica:

------------

Hi, Scott

Just going through some back mail and found the bracelet from Butch for Enigmatica's donation. Here's a pic for the slideshow. Many prayers for the man.

best to you & yours--
m

----------


## DryBones

a picture of the band around a picture of the band! pretty cool!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Update from Sinclair. I've encouraged her to send more frequent updates.

--------------

Dear Friends,

We have never felt so much love from so many people and I feel that I, at least, owe it to you to send updates as often as I can and as often as you are interested. Mandolin Cafe (mandolincafe.com) has been fantastic in supporting us and getting the word out on many fronts. The donations, cards, gifts, food and flowers have overwhelmed our household. There are benefit concerts being planned (the first on October 22 at Blair School of Music...info to follow soon); instruments and artwork being donated for auction to benefit us, as well as vendors donating goods and services. It is truly remarkable. 

I ordered 500 "Band Together For Butch" rubber support bracelets to thank people who were doing things for us and sending things to us...I have ordered another batch, 1000 this time! Does that show you what support there is! We are also collecting photos of people wearing the bracelets to show Butch at a special later date! So if you have one, take a photo wearing it and PLEASE e-mail it back to me. It will mean a lot to Butch to see your support. If you don't have one, let me know.

I want to be sure to keep you up to snuff on all the happenings with him medically without boring you. It has really been nice to have Butch home for a whole week without any doctor appointments or trips to the hospital, urgent or planned. His depression has lessened and he is really hoping to get better and stronger. He is very weak and very thin. I am feeding him great food that will stick to his ribs and trying to get him out doing some exercise every day. He has not felt up to picking up a mandolin or the telephone yet but I feel sure that with all of us pulling for him, that can't last long. His voice has gotten hoarse and very quiet because he simply hasn't been using it. E-mails have been the best way of communication even though all letters to him are read by me and all from him go through my fingers! 

This Monday, September 24th, we have the much-awaited MRI. It was scheduled twice before but Butch was too ill to have it done. We will meet with our Neuro-Oncologist on the 25th for results. We are hoping that the tumour has gone dormant and that Butch can resume a normal life for quite some time. If it is not dormant , we will face the decision of what to do next, more chemo or some other treatment. The Vanderbilt Medical Community is another place of wonder. I can honestly say of most of the people we have met there, that they are very talented healers who know their stuff and truly want to make things better in the world. I will add that the medical bills are amazing and whatever you do, don't ever stop paying your insurance premiums! So, that said, Sunday night if you find yourself with a free moment to say a prayer or sing a song or just to think a positive thought, please do so for Butch. Or if none of that appeals to you, pop in one of his CDs and think of the joy it gives you to listen to this masterful artist at work. We are all blessed with life and Butch and I are blessed many-fold with a rich life, wonderful son, work we love and friends and family like you. Thank you for being there for us. It will never be forgotten.

Love,
Sinclair, Butch and Blake

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Ricky Skaggs, on board.

----------


## Joe Dodson

> This Monday, September 24th, we have the much-awaited MRI.


Hoping for great news!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

From the Epsteins, in Michigan

--------------

Hi BB,

We were harvesting honey from our bees and had you in our thoughts and on our wrist.

all the best,

Alan and Bonnie Epstein

----------


## DSDarr

We're thinking about you here in Seattle too Butch!

best wishes, Dave

----------


## Laura Leder

Dear Butch, Sinclair & Blake,
I know that there are so many folks out there right now who are thinking about you and saying special prayers for you. Good luck with everything tomorrow!
Laura

----------


## T.T. Brown

Dear Butch and Family,
My thoughts and prayers are with you. I recently lost my mother to a completely unexpected aneurysm. It's difficult for me to process. Please accept my absolute best wishes. Learning to play the mandolin is the best decision I have ever made. Butch's music is an inspiration.
Love,
Tim Leadem

----------


## mandopaul

Butch & Family,

I am listening to your wonderful mandolin playing as I write this. My thoughts & prayers go out to you for a speedy recovery. 

Paul

----------


## PhilGE

Butch, Blake, and Sinclair,

I received the band in the mail tonight. I hope you're all finding lots of good rest and recuperation. Butch, your playing is in*spira*tional to me.

Sincerely,
Phil

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Butch & Family,
I am praying for your results at the doctor today. Going through radiation myself and can see the light at the end of the tunnel. Praying that you'll be in the same position after today's appointment!

Stand strong and have faith!
Tracy

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Butch and Family,

I think about and pray for you every day. 

Cheryl

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Bob Blackman and Alan Epstein send two "thumbs-up" to Butch from Elderly Instruments in Lansing, MI.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Here's news we've all been waiting for!

----------

Hey all,

Thank you! The prayers you spoke or songs you sang carried us through the hardest day and scariest doctor's appointment of our lives. The first thing the doctor said was, "I think you will be surprised by the results of the scan". My heart skipped a beat. Then we went into a detailed examination before he addressed the scans. The exam went well and I saw Butch do things that he hadn't done in months of previous exams! After the exam, Dr. Moots turned to the laptop to show us the MRIs. The one from August and the one taken yesterday looked so different I was shocked. The phrases "significant improvemnt" and "huge difference" kept resounding. 

The plan is to get Butch's strength and weight back up a little so he can resume chemo treatments. We are going to be eating a lot and getting an exercise regimine together to get him strong. Then we will start a lower dose of chemo which will go for an indefinite period. Butch will also be weaning off of the meds he is now taking and which he feels are draining him instead of helping him. 

On the ride home, Butch sat taking it all in but couldn't process it..."too much information", he said. So, in an encapsulated form, I send you our good news and a huge thanks for the love and support coming our way. The next appointment is in two weeks. Until then, we'll be here, resting, eating, hoping to see you visit and answer your e-mails. The phones have gone out of control...we all cringe when they ring! God is good, Love is strong and Miracles can happen. Blessings, gratitude and peace to all of you!                                                     

Love, SInclair

----------


## MLT

Fantastic News! 

We will continue to keep you in our thoughts and prayers.

----------


## bradeinhorn

Awesome!!!

----------


## Brad Weiss

Here's to more of the SAME!

----------


## Laura Leder

That's GREAT news, Sinclair!
Laura

----------


## JEStanek

I'll try and learn to play Skillet Good and Greasy in honor of getting Butch's weight up and continued improvement.

Thanks for the update and keep staying positive!

Jamie

----------


## kyblue

Thanks for passing along the good news!

Paula

----------


## BassGuy

Great news to hear about you Butch.

I wanted to ask if anything is planned in benefit or awareness of Butch at next weeks IBMA conference. #I would be more than willing to donate some time.

Also would like to encourge those attending IBMA to wear their bands to show support and spread the word.

Praying for you and the family.

----------


## bjc

Absolutely SUPER!!!

----------


## bluegrassjack2

This just proves that GOD does make a difference in our lives. I too am being treated for cancer and I've seen some real miracles from peoples prayers. I encourage everyone to keep praying for Butch and all who have this terrible disease.

----------


## alan

Coolio!!

Alan and Bonnie Epstein

----------


## veronakid

So glad to hear this news! Take care Butch

----------


## weleetkaoutlaws

Continued prayers.

----------


## Don Grieser

Great news!!

----------


## JeffD

That is great news. I will be playing my Butch Baldassari CDs all day. I pray things continue positively.

----------


## Ken Sager

Great News! Thanks for sending this on, Scott. Here's to continued good news.
Best,
Ken

----------


## DMosher

Great news! #Prayers continue, and God bless Butch and family.

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

Thank God!

----------


## Joel Spaulding

This is incredible and inspiring news ! We will continue to keep you in our prayers. 

Joel and Shenenne Spaulding

----------


## Don Christy

I'm so happy for Butch and family. The work that the skilled physicians and care givers do is truly amazing.
Don

----------


## jaco

What great news. Hope it continues and Bruce continues to get stronger.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

We've all been so hoping for some good news! It brought such a smile to my face. We must all keep praying/sending hope/love/positive vibes and hoping for Butch's continued recovery and for strength for your whole family in this extremely difficult time.

Cheryl

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Laura and Tom

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Good news indeed, but our friend has a long way to go and will continue to need the support of us all. Sinclair has asked that anyone able to please post pictures of their wristband here or to send them to me for posting assistance if needed. A slide show with all of the pictures is going to be set to music and used at the benefit concert. Please do it if you're able! Your support is important.

----------


## Rick Cadger

go Butch!

----------


## Nick Royal

Great news! Someone said they would be playing Butch's cds all day. I'll play some of my many cds by you, and also struggling through the Cantabile guitar/mandolin scores with you in mind. 
Nick Royal

----------


## DorothyD

Yeah Butch!!

We could not have heard better news. Keep up the good work and we'll keep praying!!

Ed and Dorothy Diederich  #

----------


## lastchair

I'm playing Butch's "Mandolin Hymns" CD and learning his "Pass Me Not, O Gentle Saviour" from his DVD. You go Butch! Looking great!

----------


## Ken Berner

The power of prayer is awesome; if we keep it up, Butch will eventually be out of the woods and back among us. Thanks be to God; Alleluia!

----------


## John Ritchhart

We are with you Butch!

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Good news Butch! Here's a shout out to ya from the First Coast of Florida. One motto I live by is in the background. If I don't know what to do, I simply do something. That's what you are doing against cancer and most all of us here are doing in your behalf in one form or another. Godsspeed!

----------


## pepp993

I'm Josh from Italy-Milan.
I pray for the man and the musician. I saw Butch in Italy in 1996 ... and now I'm a bluegrass mandolin player!
I ,my family and Nuns of misericord of Monza are praying for your Health and your future.
Sometimes life is a hard fight, but love of people near you is fighting with you.
Godbless you
Josh

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

There is life after cancer: #here's me sporting my post-chemo 'do (2 posts down). # 

Hang in there, Butch, and do all you can to get your strength back up. #Standing in the gap, praying for you!

Tracy

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Tracy, may I say you are stunningly beautiful? Your inner strength and mountain-sized heart comes through loud and clear in your photo!

Kindest Regards...

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

OK, trying this again. #I forgot how to do it!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Wishing the best for Butch and family

Larry & Jennifer Sherman

----------


## Dale Ludewig

The best to Butch and family.

----------


## Glassweb

What a great bunch of people out there in mandolin land! In a world full of pain and strife it's very inspiring to see so many wonderful folks coming together for the support of a fellow friend and musician. Almost gives one hope for the human race...
We won't let you down Butch... we're all here for you! Much love to you and your family...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

From Tamie Bodenhamer

Butch,
Thanks for all the fantastic music and inspiration! Best wishes to you and your family.

----------


## Brian Ray

Best wishes Butch!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Next two images submitted by Sandy Conatser.

----------


## Scott Tichenor



----------


## bluesmandolinman

don´t give up !

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Posted by request:

--------------

all the best
Eliot

----------


## MANNDOLINS

Get well soon Butch, Jon Mann

----------


## Peter Hackman

Received mine today

Get well!!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Butch,

Best Wishes from The Windy City to the Music City!

sincerely,
Don Stiernberg

----------


## jasona

Let's pick two!

On the CD player now: American Portraits. Get better so we can hear more great music from you Butch.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Note from Sinclair:

Dear Ones,
Butch is tired. His mother is here and between the two of us, he is being doubly well-fed and has loving hands all around. We are working hard to strengthen him and gain him some weight to get him strong enough to have chemo again. This chemo will be a much milder version than the one that wiped him out. He has really enjoyed having short visits frrom friends here for IBMA (International Bluegrass Music Awards). This is a yearly event that used to take place in Owensboro, Kentucky but has recently moved here. 

Vanderbilt's Blair School of Music is hosting a Benefit Concert for Butch on Monday, October 22 at 7:00 pm. It has been organized by a group of friends headed by Matt Combs, a fiddle virtuoso, member of Butch's Mandolin Ensemble and fellow teacher at Blair. The line-up is amazing and the event will be at least three hours of music. There will also be instruments and artwork at a silent auction.
Some of the guest performers are:

Dierks Bentley
Bela Fleck
Nashville Bluegrass Band
The Grascals
3 Ring Circle
John Cowan
Shawn Camp
Maura O'Connell and John Mock
Tony McManus
Kathy Chiavola
Nashville Mandolin Orchestra (Butch's group and alums)
Ricky Skaggs promises to come by too!

The tickets will be $50 and $125 and I will know soon how and where they will be sold. It will be general seating but the front 200 seats will be reserved for the $125 tickets.

I cannot say any of this without adding my ever-growing gratitude to all of you, our friends and family, who have been so good to us and so open about your love for Butch and our family. God has truly blessed us by having you in our lives. Without Him, I don't believe we would have the Faith that we do. Blessings back to every one of you. With Love,
Sinclair

----------


## Joe Dodson

I wish I could go. I guess it's a long shot, but will there be any chance to bid on-line for the silent auction?

----------


## sailaway

Dear Butch and Friends, 
seems like two years ago when we heard Butch was passing thourgh Pittsburgh on his way somewhere for a concert. He kindly agreed to do a house workshop and 14 of us gathered for a wonderful evening of glorious music. The handouts he left for us are a constant inspiration. Butch, get well soon . we are all praying for you.   how can we get  wristbands in time for the  Oct. 13 concert of the  Pgh. Mandolin Society ? 

sailaway a/k/a Caroline Mitchell

----------


## Mark Walker

Just go to this link HERE, make a pledge, and eventually you'll receive your wristband.

(I say eventually - _but not in a bad way_. #Sinclair and those helping to ship out the wristbands are swamped and they include a very nice personal note as well; mine took several weeks to arrive but I just got! #I'll get a picture of it out shortly.)

Continuous Blessings and Prayers to Butch and his family.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

From Steve Brown: 

Giving felt so nice I had to do it twice!!

----------


## Sergio Lara

Dear Butch,

Best wishes from San Antonio, TX

Sergio Lara

----------


## Joe Dodson



----------


## Scott Tichenor

Peter and Cynthia Mix at the Cape Cod Mandolin Camp.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Italian great Carlo Aonzo

----------


## generubin

_&lt;Comment removed for violating board posting guidelines&gt;._

----------


## hlebowi2

Butch,

Thinking of you and hoping you feel better real soon!

Howard from Saratoga.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Following press release was just received via email. Nothing particularly new to speak of. 

--------

Musicians to perform Oct. 22 for Butch Baldassari; Performers include Dierks Bentley, Ricky Skaggs, Mark O'Connor

An all-star cast of roots music singers and players will perform a benefit concert for Butch Baldassari, a respected Nashville musician, record producer and adjunct associate professor of mandolin at Vanderbilts Blair School of Music, who is battling cancer.

The lineup for the concert at the Martha Rivers Ingram Performing Arts Center at Blair includes Dierks Bentley, Shawn Camp, Kathy Chiavola, John Cowan, Bela Fleck, The Grascals, Tony McManus, the Nashville Bluegrass Band, the Nashville Mandolin Ensemble, Maura OConnell with John Mock, Mark OConnor, Ricky Skaggs and Three Ring Circle.

The concert begins at 7 p.m. on Monday, Oct. 22. Tickets cost $50 and patron tickets will be sold for $125. All proceeds will go to Baldassari and his family.

Baldassari has taught mandolin at Blair since 1996. He is a former member of the bands Weary Hearts and Lonesome Standard Time. His current projects include the Nashville Mandolin Ensemble, which he founded in 1991.

Butch is a fantastic mandolin player, said Matt Combs, one of the concert organizers and adjunct instructor in fiddling at Blair. This is a community where people band together for their friends who are hurting, so thats what were doing.   

Tickets for the show are being sold at Gruhn Guitars at 400 Broadway in downtown Nashville, and will be made available at www.mandolincafe.com. Online donations are being accepted at that Web site.

For more information about Butch Baldassari, go to his Web site, http://www.soundartrecordings.com.

Media Contact: Jim Patterson, (615) 322-NEWS
jim.patterson@vanderbilt.edu

----------


## fatt-dad

Well, I'll finally contribute to this thread. I really don't know Butch and am not familiar with his music. I am familiar with cancer and the various therapies (sp) that are used to control it. My mother (chemo and radiation) and my father (currently in radiation) both worked through some form of cancer. (My dad's 88).

I just want to add that the words of Sinclair have been very moving in this thread. It's from her updates that I've begin to get a feeling for Butch as a man.  This is what has moved me to donate my "tank of gas" to the family ($50.00). If/when I get a band, I'll welcome the chance to submit my photo!

God be with you and bless you real good.

f-d

----------


## staggarlee

Get well Butch!

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Glad to be involved.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Mike Marshall

----------


## bradeinhorn

Kings County Strings & Voight Mandolins backin' Butch!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Update from Sinclair:

Dear Friends and Family,

Our doctor's visit this week was pretty good. Butch's blood tests show some improvement in some areas of concern. We still are working hard to gain him some weight, energy and strength. With his mother, Pat, and me waiting on him hand and foot, and with Butch eating all day long, you'd think he'd be fighting off obesity. Instead, he has lost a pound in the last two weeks. We all feel he is about to turn a corner, though. A neighbor loaned us a stationery bike of sorts. It's set up horizontally more like a rowing machine so the fear of Butch losing his balance isn't there. Butch has used it 15 minutes a day since getting it. Since he is not quite strong enough to start chemo, we are scheduled to have another MRI in three weeks from there, we will plan a course of action. 

In 10 days, the concert of the century will take place at the Blair School of Music to benefit our family and help us with the pile of bills I constantly fight. We have been overwhelmed by the musicians clamoring to play, the fans asking where to buy tickets (mandolincafe.com or Gruhn Guitars) and the friends offering to help in any way they can. It has, in many ways, taken our attention off of the real issue and has reminded us, once again of the love and music surrounding us. Two very important things have re-entered our lives, music and laughter. About three days ago, Butch wanted to hear some music which was, well, music to my ears. I have been trying to get him to listen to some or to want to pick up an instrument. For whatever reason, my pleas went unanswered. Now, it seems, is the right time. As Butch used to list on his website what he was currently listening to, I feel I should do the same. (Remember, Butch and the guys at Bean Central started it before Starbucks was ever around!) So, he is listening to "Water Crystal Healing Music" and "Cantabile" which he did with John Mock years ago. Last night we watched a great video by Beppe Gambetta "Live in Genova". It featured some fantastic guitar pickin' including our very own Celtic favorite , Tony McManus, who will be performing at the Blair benefit.

All that to say, with music and laughter back in the house, things are looking up. With the loving, healing hands of the women at The Estuary in HIllsboro Village, the brilliance and patience (yes, they do know a little more than we do) of the doctors at Vanderbilt, the loyalty of the supporting musicians at Blair and the world, the steadfastness and altruism of the benefit planners Matt Combs & Company (hmmm, what have I started?), the planet-wide connection via Mandolincafe.com and our friend , Scott Tichenor, the spiritual, home-grown, love kinda support of Blakemore United Methodist Church and with family and friends like you as well as ones we've never met, our journey is not lonely and we all feel so surrounded by you. With overpouring hearts, until we meet next time, we send our love back to you,

Sinclair, Butch and Blake

----------


## Brad Weiss

Best to all the Baldassari's

----------


## Brent Willis

Is there any chance the benefit concert will be recorded with video and sound? I for one would love to attend but can't get there. Maybe the concert copy could be used to continue the fund drive for Butch!

----------


## f5gibson

> Is there any chance the benefit concert will be recorded with video and sound? #I for one would love to attend but can't get there. #Maybe the concert copy could be used to continue the fund drive for Butch!


Excellent idea!

----------


## Linda Binder

Best wishes to Butch and family from all of us in the Milwaukee Mandolin Orchestra.
Regards,
Linda Binder, director

----------


## JeffD

> Is there any chance the benefit concert will be recorded with video and sound? #I for one would love to attend but can't get there. #Maybe the concert copy could be used to continue the fund drive for Butch!


I would sure purachase the DVD.

----------


## Django Fret

> Originally Posted by  (MBW52 @ Oct. 12 2007, 10:07)
> 
> Is there any chance the benefit concert will be recorded with video and sound? #I for one would love to attend but can't get there. #Maybe the concert copy could be used to continue the fund drive for Butch!
> 
> 
> I would sure purachase the DVD.


I agree. Put me down for a DVD or a VHS tape as I'd love to buy one too as long as all the proceeds go to Butch and his family.

Anybody at the Cafe who can help the rest of us who can't be there (but would like to) share in the event somehow?

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> So, he is listening to "Water Crystal Healing Music" and "Cantabile" which he did with John Mock years ago.


Yes, the " Cantabile"!!! Here is what i wrote in another topic two days before the last update:

"Butch Baldassari plays also classical music on an archtop mandolin! Hope he is getting better. Since i got the terrible news about his physical condition, i have frequently listened to this CD and especially to Paganini's Cantabile (track # 10) and prayed for him."

I think this is the proper place for re-posting this. Best wishes from a Bulgarian mandolin player, who has also been delighted by Butch's perfromances! Get well soon! 

Best,
Plamen

----------


## MLT

Butch & Family, 

You all continue to be in my family's thoughts and prayers.

----------


## Bob Gray

Sunday (10/14/07) at the Tijeras (NM) Open Air Arts Market.

Keep the faith Bro!

Bob Gray

----------


## Don Christy

Best wishes to Butch and Family from St. Louis
Don

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Concert flier, courtesy of Gruhn. Pass the word, there's a silent auction that will be held in conjunction with the concert.

----------


## Darren Kern

I got my band today. #Butch was my first mandolin teacher, even though it was through some videotapes and my TV. I have learned a lot from his excellent instruction. My thoughts and prayers are with Butch and his family.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

"The Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra bands together for Butch. Butch, our thoughts and prayers are with you as you fight to make a 100% recovery."

Jim Blanchard

----------


## David Horovitz

Best wishes Butch!

David

----------


## JimRym

Warm wishes, Butch and family, from Chilly Seattle -Jim

----------


## lastchair

Praying for you Butch.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Dai McClurg

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Will Kimble

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Karl Kersey

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Article from today's Tennessean regarding tonight's concert and some background on Butch. Hope to see some of you there.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Tim Guhl

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Minnesota Mandolin Orchestra

----------


## LouisianaGrey

I was in one of Butch's classes years ago and although I still don't practise enough to be a good mandolin player he taught me an awful lot about what it means to be a real musician.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Hatch style show print t-shirt (is also a poster) of last night's phenomenal four-hour benefit concert. Mind blowing music. Great to see Butch in attendance for what was surely a physically and emotionally taxing experience for him. We're all pulling for you, Butch.

----------


## El Greco

Awesome stuff. Congrats to all who were able to be there and help Butch's recovery.

The mandolin world is pulling for you Butch!

----------


## good_ol_al_61

I wish I could have been there, however I was playing my new MDC805 Mandocello and my wife snapped the picture. Well wishes from the First Coast of Florida! You have a place to stay here this winter if it gets too cold in Nashville.

----------


## El Greco

Butch, 

Keep up the good fight. Get well soon.

----------


## Corr@do

Always in our hearts, our thoughts and our prayers.
With love,
Corrado, Marcella and Federico from Italy.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Update from Sinclair, some news we like to hear, for sure:

Dear Friends,

It is a gorgeous fall day here, sky couldn't hold more blue and leaves are dancing around in pumpkin circles. Well, you can probably guess why I quit creative writing at a young age and also can tell that I am in a happy mood. The past ten days have been nothing but positive for us. 

The concert on the 22nd brought friends, family and fans from far and near and was one of the most fantastic musical evenings I can ever remember. I wheeled Butch into the hall and there was a standing ovation for at least 10 minutes complete with "We love you's" and "Go, man, go's" usually reserved for huge rock or sexy movie stars. I have never witnessed such an outpouring of love, support and excitement. The show moved seamlessly from act to act, each performing beautifully and with passion. Butch acted as heckler and was completely energized by it! We were so moved throughout. When the Nashville Mandolin Orchestra (sans #1 mandolin chair) played, I couldn't hold it together. I thought of that little rag tag group of guys who used to practice in our basement one night a week oh so many years ago. I thought of their first gig at the Dark Horse Theater and the introduction of that tremulous, tinkling sounds to the ears of so many unannointed. I know I became hooked. As I looked at the faces of the players that night, I recognized most of them, acknowledging how much older they (and we) are yet how much I could tell they loved what they were doing. I knew it wasn't the music alone but it was the most fitting tribute to their leader, their beloved Butch. 

The show lasted 4+ hours and kept even the octogenarians going. Many were planning on leaving before the show ended but later told me that they simply couldn't leave! Well, it's no surprise. I was into every second of the show and almost didn't want it to end. Butch made it to the intermission when his beloved mom and brother took him home to rest. I stayed until the end and had a great time. It took days to come down off of the high from the show.

On Wednesday, we went to an endocrinologist who did lots of labs on Butch and later found that numerous levels of his pituitary hormones were extremely low, which might be adding to his overall weakness and frailty. That was really great to get some answer to this exhaustion that has almost mystified the medical community. So, this week, Butch started on three more meds, including large doses of Vitamin D to hopefully gain him some strength.

Wednesday afternoon, we came home to a very special e-mail telling us that Butch and his former colleague, office mate and beloved friend, David Schnaufer, had been nominated for a Grammy in the category of Best Country Instrumental Performance for Devil's Dream, a track from the "Arkansas Traveler" CD, second in the series of music inspired by the writings of Laura Ingalls Wilder from Pa's Fiddle Recordings. 

Well, you say, what else can go right this week? The crowning glory of the week was that yesterday at the reading of the MRI Butch had on Monday, we were told that the radiologists saw no change in the one taken a month ago and the new one. Our neuro-oncologist said that there is one small spot that could be many things and could be nothing and that will be the spot to watch closely in future readings but for now, we are very happy about those results. The goal is to gain Butch some weight and strength through diet, exercise and physical therapy which we will look into next week.

Blake is a thriving 14 year old. His hair is long, fuse is short and he can play a mean electric guitar. He was just given a real Fender Strad from our buddy Brian Hull and our friend, Van Manakas, just gave him a glass slide so I am putting up with lots of WhaaWhaa ing...kinda like having a baby around again! Butch still gives Blake some pointers on the guitar and it's special to see any time they interact.

I feel guilty for my riches and share them with all of you who have been there with us every step of the way. I sometimes feel these letters are self serving and a bit more egocentric than I like and then I get a wonderful comment or "thank you" from someone who just wanted to know how Butch was doing and didn't want to call or bother us. Nothing is a bother if it comes from love. Every call and letter, card, casserole and e-mail has meant and continues to mean so much to us. Thank you for all of that...and all that you are to us

Enjoy the Fall!
Sinclair, Butch and Blake

PS...Hopefully I don't need to remind you NARAS members to vote for the Grammys and keep Butch and David in mind when you do!

----------


## El Greco

This is awesome news on many fronts! Keep getting stronger and healthier and thank you for the updates.

----------


## Rick Smith

I'd have to say Butch is dang lucky to have such a sweet, thoughtful wife. Thanks for the news Sinclair and Scott.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Awesome news!! This has made my day!! Butch you are and will always be my mandolin hero!
I will continue to pray for you and the family!

----------


## Steve-o

That's very encouraging news Sinclair. Thanks for the touching narrative and update on Butch. Your family remains in my prayers.
Steve

----------


## Scott Tichenor

A minor correction to Sinclair's previous email, from her:

HI, all,
I have onle slight and embarassing correction ...Butch & Dave haven't actually been "Nominated" for a Grammy; they are on the "Nominations List." From that list the 5 actual nominations are drawn. NARAS doesn't allow any promoting for votes, but I really just wanted to share my excitement and to let you know this news.

Sinclair

----------


## Slim Pickins

My thoughts and prayers for Butch

----------


## DorothyD

YEAH for this good news!! We are so happy for you, Butch, and we are so grateful to you, Sinclair, for keeping us up to date. Our prayers will continue and our bands will be worn as long as will be needed!! God bless this special family!!

Ed & Dorothy Diederich

----------


## JEStanek

Sinclair, 

Thanks for the updates. I really appreciate them and it helps focus my attention on Butch from time to time. I don't know you or Butch personally, but our online community is feeling for you and sending good vibes/prayers/whatever we can, your way. Please don't feel as if your messages are self serving. There are plenty of us here that get fed somehow by being part of your experience and Butch's recovery. All the best, and you have my profound thanks for allowing us rank strangers to be part of a very personal experience for you and your family.

Butch,
Keep the hope up, man! I'm praying and rooting for you. I'll be playing skillet good and greasy for you and your Christmas arrangements throughout the holidays.

Jamie

----------


## Don Grieser

Wonderful news! Thanks for keeping us up-to-date, Sinclair. Let Butch know I'm wearing my band every day and keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Great news. I'm still working on tunes from Butch's 30 Fiddle tunes book and look forward to playing Little Rabbit with him at next year's K Kamp. Get well Butch!

----------


## mandopete

I've just received confirmation that Dusty Strings in Seattle will be hosting a benefit concert for Butch Baldassari. #Featured performers will be:

John Miller & John Reischman
Orville Johnson, John Miller & Grant Dermody
John Reischman, Trisha Gagnon & Nick Hornbuckle

It's set for 7:30 PM on Saturday, December 1st at Dusty Strings Music Shop. #More information will be posted shortly at the Dusty Strings website

----------


## Django Fret

I was thinking that another way to help support Butch and his family might be to purchase his CD's directly from his Sound Art Recordings Website to give away as Christmas presents. #

Music is a great gift that can keep on giving over time, especially ones that feature Butch on the mandolin. #One of my seasonal favorites is at:

Sound Art Recordings

----------


## TThorpe

Butch and Sinclair,
It's great to hear you're getting some much needed good news. #We in Upstate New York continue to be concerned and are keeping you in our prayers. #I was excited to receive my "Band Together for Butch" wrist band in the mail a couple of weeks ago and am wearing it proudly. #I tell people about it at our gigs and encourage them to keep you in their good thoughts. #You're making new fans everday during this challenging time. #Wait until they hear you play, Butch! #I hope someday to meet you in person as you are definitely one of my mando heroes. #Keep getting well...
Tom Thorpe

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Butch, best wishes and love from John, Lynn, Red, Renee & Button.

John Hedgecoth

----------


## fatt-dad

Just to point out that Sam Bush was wearing his purple band on his fretting wrist during the recent show with Edgar Meyer and Jerry Douglas. Kind of made me wish I'd worn mine that night. . . . .

f-d

----------


## JEStanek

Did Sam injure his leg? In the photo with Butch on page 6 it looks like he has one of those stap on leg/foot casts.

Jamie

----------


## Susan H.

Butch, I saw you at Kaufman Kamp a couple of years ago. You are an awesome mandolin player! You are your family are in my prayers. You are one of the reasons I have taken up mandolin.

----------


## Miko

The Dayton Mandolin Orchestra is rooting for you, Butch!

----------


## fatt-dad

O.K. Here's me and mine! (First my camera broke, then I was waiting for a real photographer, then I just did it myself - me and my Hondo, my Grandfather's ring and my purple band.)

Hope you enjoy the view in my office!

f-d

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Massimo Gatti and family.

----------


## Mark Walker

Finally got my Silver Angel back after having received my 'Band Together for Butch' wrist-band and combined the two.

Continued peace, blessings and improving health to you Butch!

----------


## mandopete

> I was thinking that another way to help support Butch and his family might be to purchase his CD's directly from his Sound Art Recordings Website to give away as Christmas presents. #


That's what I just did!

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> Originally Posted by  (Django Fret @ Nov. 02 2007, 16:33)
> 
> I was thinking that another way to help support Butch and his family might be to purchase his CD's directly from his Sound Art Recordings Website to give away as Christmas presents. #
> 
> 
> That's what I just did!


Me too, but on sunday! CD + the book for a mandolin friend in Boston!

Best,
Plamen

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Bill Collings and Steve McCreary. Was chatting with Steve today and he asked if I'd seen the armband picture he and Bill had taken. Since I hadn't I asked him to send it for posting here.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I am a member of the Pittsburgh Mandolin Orchestra & we decided to donate the entire proceeds from our 5th anniversary concert (in October) to the Butch Baldassari Medical Fund. Butch has been a great help to our group in the past and even joined us for a performance in 2005. Sinclair was gracious enough to send "Band Together for Butch" wristbands for our entire group & we were able to take the attached photo at our recent Christmas concert. If possible, could you please add this photo to the slide show on the Mandolin Cafe website?

Best regards,

Kirk Morrison
Pittburgh Mandolin Society
Butler, PA

----------


## Bruce68

I'm praying for you Butch, I spend time with you almost every day practicing with your DVD. Hang in there Brother.

Bruce

----------


## lastchair

I'm still praying for you too and thinking about you when I donated 12 inches of hair to Locks of Love today. For those of you who don't know, Locks of Love is an organization that provides hairpieces to people suffering from cancer.

----------


## joebrent



----------


## simo26

Well Butch the avian world is banding together for you as well. If you ever try to put one of these on a parrot, it sure ain't easy. Looking forward to your future projects, stay strong and get well soon!

----------


## Sinclair Baldassari

Dear friends,
  How can one not be aware of renewal in the beautiful mornings of Spring, the baby-green grass, the birds and blossoms birthing all around? I guess since childhood, Easter was the beginning of Spring for me. I didn't realize, then, the importance of the time in the holy calendar, but now, go through a very heavy spring cleaning of my life. This year has been no exception. As a matter of fact, it probably has been more difficult because our lives have an extra layer of overgrowth, like the kudzu that ate my Granny's gorgeous boxwood garden, a favorite play place of my childhood. 
  Butch is re-opening some projects he started years ago and is very excited about them. Last week, he felt "dramatic improvement" in his fingers and I listened to him play a couple of his old tunes with much joy. The return of that gift is very exciting and gave us a taste of the way things were. His most exciting project in the works will be a cd which he will compile and produce but will not play on because he can't; however, there are two tracks he recorded a while ago that he might be able to use. He spends a lot of time in quiet...no tv, no music because it is more restful to him. He doesn't have as many visitors as he used to and wonders if people just don't know what to say, what to do. I tell him that people love him and are still calling and writing and sending e-mails and that perks him up. He is very much alive. His sense of humour has grown very strong and he laughs all the time. He has thought through lots of painting plans and is ready to actually start painting, on canvasses and maybe floorcloths. He has said he was waiting for the spring so now is the perfect time to begin!
  Our son, Blake, has been hired to paint the four outside walls of a local florist and is becoming a beautiful artist in his own right. He draws all day long, or at least, when not in school or playing the geetar. As for strumming, Butch says Blake has more natural talent than he did so I am eternally grateful for the continuation of being surrounded by music at home. I grew up in a very musical family and cannot imagine not having melodies woven into my every day.
  I have slowed my work down in a big way. I am, as always, doing the May/June weddings and graduations. Working with two of my favorite groups, one at the Vanderbilt U. Medical Center (co-incidentally, where I have done their major event invite for over ten years) and the other for a developer group in town with whom I have a great rapport, is so easy.  The creation of something artistic is a birth in itself. The transfer from one's mind's eye to musical notes played, brushstrokes laid and graphics born, is a gift for which we are so thankful. I have spent a lot of time working on finding over 400 alums from my high school. I was a member of the last graduating class of Holy Trinity in Georgetown, DC, in 1975 and we have never had a reunion of any sort. Now, I have rekindled relationships with some people I haven't seen in 33 years. Tell me I don't feel blessed for being in the prayers of some 400+ mostly Catholic girls!
  As for Butch's condition, he has had a rough time of it since I last wrote. The rapid-fire succession of three chemo treatments within 31 days has hit hard but as he says, "I have learned that you have to feel this bad to begin to feel good." The hope is that the chemo is doing its job killing all cells and that the good cells are renewing faster and stronger then the bad ones.  We will have an MRI on April 17 and will discuss the results that afternoon with our head doctor (bad pun). As always, this is the one place where we do not want to see regrowth or additional growth. It is a strange thing to pray for the death of a part of ones body simply by the fact that it is part of ones self. We talk to the pesky little you-know-what and tell it to get out of the temple!
  In closing, two of my dearest friends, Nancy and Diane, have green thumbs with African Violets. I have owned African Violets for years and the luscious, fat, fuzzy leaves have stood alone in the basket without those gorgeous, regal, pinky-purple blooms. Guilty of bud-envy, I have even mixed the special formula with which I religiously feed them...to no avail. This morning, for the first time in decades of trying, I found little buds uncurling from the safety of the fuzzies! I was so excited! So, the special lesson to me is that with love and patience, miracles do happen. You all are miracles to us, your friendships and love sustain us. Please don't be shy to call and visit. Butch is pretty good about answering the phone...when he can. 
I've gone on too long...salute the newness of every day and consider everything a blessing.
Love,
Sinclair 


As always, if you want to be removed from this e-mail list or if you know someone who wants to be added to it, please let me know. Keep sending us those bracelet photos...we still get a kick out of them!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Thank you for the update Sinclair. As always we pray for your entire family.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> He doesn't have as many visitors as he used to and wonders if people just don't know what to say, what to do. I tell him that people love him and are still calling and writing and sending e-mails and that perks him up. He is very much alive. His sense of humour has grown very strong and he laughs all the time.


Keep telling him things like that, because it's just true!!!

Greetings from Europe!
Plamen

----------


## JeffD

> He doesn't have as many visitors as he used to and wonders if people just don't know what to say, what to do. #I tell him that people love him and are still calling and writing and sending e-mails and that perks him up.


Remind him, please, of the thousands and thousands who have never met him, like myself, who pray regularly for his recovery and wish all of you well.

Butch has been a part of my mandolin playing before I even knew who he was, and even now I learn from his playing all the time. 

I hope some day to meet Butch, and to thank him for his influence on my playing and on my musical life.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I saw Butch at the FIGA convention in Nashville (franklin actually) during the late 90's. I was playing banjo then and he played some stuff on the mandolin and maybe an octave if I remember coreectly. Knocked me out! That began my journey from the dark side. Any mandolin ability I have is largly attributable to him as I learned from his materials. The first song I learned was St. Ann's Reel from his 30 tunes book. I still refer to that book when I am looking for something tasty! Butch, I pray for you and your family regularly and wish for only the best news on April 17th!!! Thanks for the update!

----------


## Rick Cadger

Spring and summer ahead. Things are just bound to brighten up!  

Love and good wishes. We're thinking of you all.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Sinclair, Please remind Butch wahat he means to us all. The last time I saw him was at the Roanoke bluegrass weekend a few years ago and had the priviledge of picking with him for about 30 minutes! You all are in my prayers!
He is a blessing! God bless you all!

----------


## Mark Walker

Sinclair - ditto what all the others have said. I'm not geographically able to visit, but Butch is in my thoughts and prayers all the time, and he gets extra prayers at Sacred Heart Catholic church in Allegan, MI every Sunday.

Thanks for the update and keep the faith. 

Peace and blessings always.

- Mark

----------


## mandogerry

Dear Sinclair, 

Please let Butch know that he is not forgotten! I recently brought out some of his old Homespun book/CD combos. Even though I've never met Butch, I feel like he is a friend just from listening to him talk on the CDs, and play so beautifully (Childgrove, Pass Me Not, and a host of others). Even via impersonal electronics, he always inspires me to play my best, and I always am grateful that he has so generously shared his love of music. And I bet there are many, many other people who feel the same.

----------


## Mattg

Dear Sinclair

The wife of a good friend of mine found out this month that she has a very similar form of cancer that Butch is fighting. She has several tumors in her brain (docs just removed one) and is on chemo and radiation. It is a very serious situation. Yet they are fighting like mad and are keeping positive.

As I've followed your posts over the six or eight months, I've learned alot about what it means to support friends going through an illness like this. I think you have given us all at least some understanding of what it is like to fight this kind of a battle. You are amazing and I have no doubt that Butch is better off because of you. I also admire Butch for his fighting spirit. #

Thank you for sharing this difficult journey with us. It is more useful than you know. I would like to share your posts with my friends. Your words will most certainly provide some comfort, encouragement and inspiration. There is alot to be learned here.

"Butch is re-opening some projects he started years ago and is very excited about them. #Last week, he felt "dramatic improvement" in his fingers and I listened to him play a couple of his old tunes with much joy. #The return of that gift is very exciting and gave us a taste of the way things were."

"So, the special lesson to me is that with love and patience, miracles do happen.". These passages bring on a smile

Thanks again and, as always, I wish nothing but good health to Butch, you and your entire family.

Matt

----------


## Susan H.

Sinclair, even though Butch isn't getting as many calls and/or visits, doesn't mean he is forgotten. God forbid. He is in our prayers and thoughts daily. May our Lord bless and keep you.

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> He doesn't have as many visitors as he used to and wonders if people just don't know what to say, what to do. #


Speaking from experience, I can only share what I felt when I was going through treatment. While I knew people cared, I didn't have many visitors. I had some cards and a few phone calls, but people didn't actually take the time to come see me, and my biggest challenge was that I got SO lonely! Sometimes people think that if you aren't feeling well, you'd rather be alone so you can rest... what they don't realize is that one can only 'rest' so much, and then the 4 walls begin to make a person a little nutso.   So if you're thinking about going to see him, and you're staying away from Butch because you think he needs the peace and quiet... go knock on his door. If he doesn't want to see you, he'll let you know!

The Baldassari family is still in my prayers!

love
Tracy

----------


## lmartnla

Here is a bracelet photo of me holding my dog Candor and my beautiful Phoenix mandolin built for me by Rolfe Gerhardt for the mandolin cafe auction benefit. I thank Butch for the lessons from his book and this mandolin. Love and best wishes--Louis Martin

----------


## TThorpe

Well, Butch, we've never met but I sure hope to hook up with you someday for a few tunes. #I wear my "Butch " wristband with pride #at every gig my band, Ampersand, does up here in Upstate New York. #People are very curious about it, so I tell them it makes me play better because it reminds of someone who is ten times the musician I am and a role model to all of us. #So, my prayer is that someday soon I can get down to Nashville to meet you. #Maybe I can back you up on guitar, since I'm sure you're going to get better and play again. #Keep getting well. #It sure seems like Sinclair is strong medicine. Your battle is an inspiration to us all.
Tom Thorpe
Voorheesville, NY
//BanjoHangout.org/my/Tthorpe

----------


## violmando

There are many tunes that I play that are "Butch" tunes and of course, I have several of his CDs, so altho' I have never met you, Butch, you are VERY often on my mind, and my Band sits here where I practice and I wear it for concerts of the Dayton Mandolin Orchestra. LOTS of us think of you, Sinclair, and your whole talented and brave family. Bless you all, Yvonne

----------


## niaflsbob

Dear Butch, Sinclair, et at. you may not have know this but i visited with you just the other day. earlier this week, as i approached my 55th birthday, i was feeling the weight of things as i drove on my daily commute to work. now really my troubles are minor compared to many, but it was just a moment to ref;ect on getting older i guess. so i put in one of my very favorite cds " mandolin hymns" and yes i was visiting with you even though youu didn't know it. as i drove along humming the melodies and singing what words i knew i realized that the good lord has blessed us all by giving us the gift of music. and we have been blessed by having butch touch us with his beautiful ability to play the instrument so many of us find so much joy in playing. we visit you often, and find great inspiration when we listen.
may God bless and keep you.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Butch,
I keep my wrist band beside my chair and see it and think of you every day. I try to send good vibes your way.
Hang in there. Every day can be a blessing.

Phil (5 years out from pancreatic)

----------


## BlueMountain

I've never met Butch, but I've been playing his CDs a lot lately. I like to play along with "Mandolin Hymns" while my wife drives the car (with me in it).

----------


## JEStanek

Still praying for you Butch, Sinclair, Blake and family... Thanks for the update Sinclair, I've been wanting to hear what was up with you all.

Here I am on my way out to a David Grisman Quintet concert last night.

Jamie

----------


## danflyfish

Sinclair,

My wife and I saw Butch and the Ensemble at Mercyhurst College (a Sisters of Mercy institution)in Erie, PA a few years ago. Butch played a short stone's throw from the chapel at my alma mater. ...prayers from everywhere and in all shapes, sizes and keys.

----------


## crookedriverranchman

Thanks fo the update we are keeping all of you in our prayers, keep up the fight and you will win.

Dennis and Pam:D

----------


## Crowder

Sinclair:

My thoughts are with you all. I always enjoy these updates, and am always struck by how incredibly strong you and Butch continue to be. We can all learn a lot from people like the Baldassari's. 

Best regards,
MDC

----------


## no tyme flat

You and Butch are truely inspirational. What could be more influential than a life well lived. Thanks You guys are n our prayers.

----------


## Don Grieser

Tell Butch if I were close by, he'd be pretending no one was home cause I'd be over every day.  

Thanks for the updates--I agree that they are always so inspirational. More love and prayers headed your way from New Mexico.

----------


## John Bertotti

I can't wait to see a painting from Butch! I can just see a spring easter theme. All our prayers are coming at you also.


I apologize for not posting sooner. I just couldn't Dad passed last March of cancer and I was avoiding all I could. My advice is the same as everyone else's. Don't give up! I have seen first hand what happens. I have also seen first hand what happens with prayers and a good fight, so keep fighting and start painting!

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Keep at it, folks. It's nice to hear Butch is able to get back into some music projects.

----------


## Sinclair Baldassari

Dear Friends, Family and Fans!
  Months ago, a great friend of ours donated a beautiful Gibson SJ200 to be sold at Gruhn Guitars to benefit us . I later found out that the guitar was bought by my favorite Rock and Roll Guitarist, Elvis Costello (not to be confused with my favorite Classical, Bluegrass, Celtic, Flatpickin' or Slappin' Guitarists). I have loved Elvis' music since the early 80s when I lived in London and wandered the streets carrying a not-so-small cassette player and looking for the places cited in his songs. I was happy to be buried in his lyrics, the golden toned inflections of his voice and the unbelievable rhythmic perfection of his strumming.  Anyway, yes, I'm getting to the full circle part. I have another dear friend, Christie, who works at Gruhn. She has met everyone you'd ever want to meet if you love music but is not phased by it at all. She is as down to earth as they come and will casually say, "Elvis showed me photos of his kids on his iphone" only because she knows I am such a huge fan. Well, last week when he played the Ryman, where I've seen him perform countless times, we got tickets with Christie, her husband and four other friends. Butch had always heard me talk about Elvis but had never seen him perform thinking he was just a brooding balladeer. After the smashing (second row) show, he felt completely differently. The full circle part is that Elvis announced his new ALBUM...yes ALBUM...bragging that it was 12" wide (two times) in other words a real vinyl album and said he would be signing them for whomever could make the cut-off at a local record shop. We got there one hour early and dear Butch, sat in the blazing sun to be there for me while I met my guitar idol. I cannot tell you what a gentleman Elvis was. Butch and I walked up and Butch extended his hand and said, "Mr. Costello" and we had a short conversation with him. I mentioned London; I mentioned the guitar. Butch said he would add Elvis' name to his list of "bad @$$ guitar pickers". Elvis very humbly said, "Well, I'm not very good but I do what I can". He looked into Butch's eyes and asked, "How're you doin' man, really?" (having been tipped off by Christie) and wished Butch lots of good health. We asked if we could have a picture, even though the signs said "NO PICTURES" and Elvis said, "Anything for you". So I am enclosing the picture of one of the highlights of my life, not only because this drooling 50 year old got to meet her Elvis, but because her giant talent mandolin player got to meet this giant talent guitarist and they all shared a special moment.
When Butch lived out west, he went to a psychic who said that his life would be saved by the "natural /alternative" methods. I think that was at a time when he turned to a very healthy way of living, no processed foods, often only a vegetarian diet, no drugs or drinking, a real health nut. Traveling on the road is not conducive to a healthy style of living, sleeping or eating. Butch knew this and felt the need to change. He has stuck to that healthy lifestyle ever since. Well, when we went to get the results of our last MRI, our doctor told us that the tumour had grown and that it appeared as though the chemo was not working so he wanted us to look at some other options. I mentioned a study that a friend of Butch's had referred us to, a study involving scorpion venom and its affect on cancerous brain cells. It sounds amazing and we got the nod of both of our main physicians to apply for the clinical trial. So, the hope is that Butch will have some miraculous healing from the "natural /alternative methods". The study begins sometime in May and we are planning for our first visit to UAB on May 15th. We need to go through a very specific trial period to even see if we can get in but I feel very positive that this is where we need to be. Butch is very excited about it. The study takes place in Birmingham, Alabama and will entail traveling at least once per week and spending the night a couple of times.
For those of you who haven't received one of Butch's bracelets and taken a picture wearing it, please do so. He recently commented on the feedback from them and how happy it makes him to see so many friends from near and far wearing the bracelets, supporting him. Those purple circles are just an outward sign of what we are feeling inside, that we love him and support him and need his music back in this world. Please keep writing. Please keep visiting. Come and watch his train go around in circles! He doesn't have a lot of energy but certainly can go out to lunch, a show or a drive with you. Or just come on in and watch a movie and I'll rustle up some grub. 
Enjoy the return of blooms of your tulips, peonies and daffodils as they come full circle to delighting us with their special beauty. Know that you are loved by us and always remember that what goes around comes around...do good, not harm and stay close to what is true.
Love,
Sinclair

----------


## Caleb

Sinclair - That was a very moving post and I really appreciate it. Elvis sounds like a class act and I'm glad you guys had such a wonderful evening. Elvis C. is one of those guys that I've always meant to get into, but just never have. But now, you've given me a really good reason to become a fan and take a closer look. 

Butch - I really hope the new treatment options will be the breakthrough you've been waiting for. We really do all need for you to get better and start making music again. 

I'm sure that being a recording artist you hear all kinds of tales of how your music has touched people. Well, your music has mostly served as a huge blessing for me during my work days. I work nights and spend the majority of my work day alone at a computer. Listening to your playing always makes my workday smoother and helps make some not-so-wonderful moments very enjoyable. 

I don't have all of your CDs yet, but the ones I do have I've really enjoyed. I got your O'Carolan CD right at the time that I became aware of the late great Irish harper (hard to believe that there are folks who've never heard of this guy, right?). I got a mandolin book with tons of his music and your playing many of those pieces gave me an idea of what could be done with this great old music. I'm not sure if I can ever manage as smooth a versoin of Carolan's Draught as you, but I am trying. 

Your arrangement of George Brabazon really hit me hard and inspired me to give that tune a closer look. I really like how the sound builds as the guitar starts really sawing on those chords behind your picking. If I can ever figure out this Garageband program I'm going to try to put together a version of this tune just like yours. The way you transition into Mogran Megan is beatiful and works reall well. That's probably my favorite track on that CD. (I'm listening to it as I type this, actually)

Day in the Country has also been a huge source of enjoyment for me. There have been times when I played Midnight On The Water over and over and over... The haunting melody on that fiddle and the way the mandolin comes in and repeats it is amazing. I keep this album in rotation most weeks. 

Butch, just know that there are many folks out there listening and that your music has and does continue to touch and bless many. I am looking forward to your next project. There is still much music to be made. Hang in there and hang on to Hope! 

Here's a shot of an up-and-comer sportin' his bracelet!

----------


## first string

Butch, 

Just wanted to say that I hope the new treatment goes well, and that your instructional DVD is the best of all the many ones I own. What little I know about playing the mandolin I largely owe to you. 

Best wishes.

----------


## ukebassmandozouk

Referring to James' post above: As Smokey Robinson would say, "I second that emotion!"

Thoughts, prayers and good vibes (in four courses of two strings each) sent your way...

Shelton

----------


## Joe Dodson

Thank you for the update Sinclair. I think I'll put my bracelet on tomorrow, and keep it on. Good thoughts going out to you all.

----------


## kohaylan

Hi Sinclair and Butch, I hope this finds you having a good morning. How can I get one of those wristbands to support Butch please?

 Best Wishes as ever,

       Kenny (in England )

----------


## JEStanek

Kenny, use the Butch Donation Link and the money will get to Butch and te Bracelet will get to you. There is also his address there to send a letter and/or donation via post.

Jamie

----------


## kohaylan

Many Thanks Jamie. I guess I'm no different to everybody else - it would be wonderful to be able to do more. I think the important thing for me is to let Butch and Sinclair and Blake know how much we care for them. 

  Thankyou again and Best Wishes to Butch,

          Kenny

----------


## fiddlefeller

I just talked to Butch and he is on his way to Birmingham tonight (June 8) for his second experimental treatment using a serum based on scorpion venom. It will be his second treatment there. He's tired, but his spirits seem good. He's getting more energized about his art project. (His son, Blake, is a talented artist.)

Haven't placed my Butch Band photo online anywhere yet, so here it is:





(It's on the speedometer of my 1973 Honda 750-Four.)

----------


## brendon b

Hi Sinclair

I've been listening to Reflections - what a fantastic album, understated and timeless.

All the very best for Butch's new treatment.

brendon

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This update received just now from Sinclair:

Dear three groups in my life, friends, fans and family,

I have waited way too long to write and apologize but I have had trouble attaining cohesiveness in my thoughts. The number three has been popping up a lot lately, sometimes in very strange ways, sometimes quite ordinarily! Butch's birth number is three (12/11/52 or 1+2+1+1+5+2=12 then 1+2=3) and he was the first of three boys born to a man with three brothers. Before the rumour mill gets out of control, let me set a few (three) things straight. Butch has been undergoing various assessments on three trips to The University of Alabama at Birmingham in the hopes of being accepted into a clinical trial testing the efficacy of Chlorotoxin, a synthetic version of a drug based on the chemical make-up of the venom of a yellow scorpion. Butch has NOT been treated with high doses of radiation but has had one very small amount of radioactive iodine used as a marker to see if he experienced uptakeof the substance, which he did! Butch is NOT being treated at Duke with the brain tumour vaccine and Butch did not have brain surgery (perhaps you confused him with another warm liberal from up north!).  He did so well on the tests that they simply had to accept him and on Tuesday, the 10th, he received his first dosing. He smiled and made jokes throughout the procedure which lasted quite some time because they had to take blood samples at many intervals after the dosing, 5 minutes, 10 minutes, up to 4 hours. Needless to say, we were very tired afterwards but found our comfy hotel room bed the perfect answer!

While we were in the procedure, to pass the time, we watched the tv.  You might not believe this, but there were three totally different references to scorpions in that time, one on the movie "Traffic", one on a travel commercial which showed people eating scorpions on a skewer and the third on "The Golden Girls" where Bea Arthur was talking about a man wearing a scorpion tattoo! How could we not take those as good signs!?

They were having some difficulty with Butchs vessels so we have decided to have a port installed so his system can be accessed much more easily. So, we spent a day last week at Vanderbilt (our old home away from home) and had the port installed. I noticed during the procedure that it was Friday the 13th and must feel that is, again, a good sign. Within three hours, we were back home resuming our lives.

So, we have been through three weeks of treatments. Birmingham is starting to grow on us and the three hour drive seems to get shorter and shorter every time we take it. Butch will remain in the Scorpion Trial as long as neither his disease is progressing nor he is experiencing any toxic symptoms. We have learned our way around a few special places in Birmingham, thanks to our friends, Celia and Brant Beene, who live there. Brant arranged it so that Blake could throw out the first pitch at a Barons game and they have turned us onto a couple of nice restaurants and local spots. 

Our care at UAB is overseen by a woman who is very dynamic and speaks her fact-packed spiel so fast that youd think she was a rep for Evelyn Wood. Now that she knows how anal I am and how I hang on every word, she has slowed down a bit. We think the world of her and feel so completely confident under her care. Butch is only the third patient in this trial nationwide and the first at UAB so we/they have nothing to really compare him to but have all the faith in the world that we will have some healing and improvements over how he feels now.  Our three main doctors here at Vanderbilt also keep close tabs on us and we see them on a regular basis.

All that to say, we are gone Sundays and Mondays but the rest of the week we are here and would love to see you and hear from you. Give us a call and drop by.  This coming weekend, I am going up to Washington,DC for my high school reunion. I have been working with a couple of other women to gather names of people we haven't seen since graduating. Since I was in the last graduating class before the school closed, we never had a reunion so this will be my first...and guess how long ago I graduated, you got it 33 years! I am so excited and am only sorry Butch doesn't feel up to going. A dear friend of ours from church is going to take Butch to UAB for me on Sunday so I can take my time coming back to Nashville. Butch will not get a dosing this week but will be evaluated with MRIs and bloodtests to see if there are any recordable results.  BY the way, last time Butch climbed off of the MRI bed, he was singing Jerusalem Ridge and I asked him why. If course he answered as only a true musician would, "The MRI machine was beeping in A minor and I couldn't help but sing that!" 

I will keep in touch but you do, too, okay?

With love from the three of us,
Sinclair, Butch and Blake

----------


## JEStanek

I don't know if Sinclair sees these posts. I rather doubt I can compose a tune, or paint a picture that will convey my hopes and prayers so I hope a symbol will do. I'm thinking of you Butch. Keep strong. Same to you, Sinclair and Blake.

Jamie

----------


## Caleb

Nice to hear an update. I've been wondering about Butch and praying for him. Hang in there, Butch!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Sorry to share some sad news that Tim Jones in Nashville just sent via Sinclair:

Butch was hospitalized Monday evening. He is suffering stroke-like symptoms coming from a "large bleed" from his brain tumor. He is being treated for the symptoms and we are optimistic that his left-side paralysis will respond to treatment. Butch's spirits and sense of humor have stayed intact. He says, "I'm on the way back, and all the mandolin pickers on the Cafe list better watch out--I'm coming back!" As always, we appreciate your prayers and thoughts. --Sinclair

----------


## fatt-dad

I'll respond with a prayer. Tough going and hang in there to all the family.

f-d

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Sorry to hear of the setback; hope the healing continues well.

----------


## Caleb

Butch, Sinclair and Blake:

I am sorry to hear this news. My prayers are with you and your family.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

I don't know what's going on as I speak, write, whatever. I have one big hope: Butch, I hope you know how many thousands of people care about you, appreciate your work (which is wonderful and at the same time nothing compared to the joy of your work and life). So- get better as you can. We care greatly. We love.

----------


## LateBloomer

Extra prayers from Ohio tonight, and a few songs to go with them....

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Butch and Sinclair,
Praying for peace and being able to retain your faith in this scary time of uncertainty. We're looking forward to your return to the Cafe!

More prayers from Ohio,
Tracy

----------


## Bill Snyder

I pray for God's blessings and grace.

----------


## John Ritchhart

He's a good man.

----------


## frogisland

Hang in there Butch, you are in my prayers. You have always been one of my son Sam's favorite instructors at Kaufman Kamp. Some of my favorite times there have been the lunchtime jams outside the cafeteria, where you always took time to jam with the kids. So get better, and let's do that again.

Bill Irwin

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Butch, Sinclair, and family--Please know there are many prayers and caring thoughts for you right now from so many people. I have been so inspired by your strength, faith, spirit, and positive thinking. I hope that morning brings better news.

Cheryl

----------


## Joel Spaulding

Sincerest thoughts and prayers from the Spauldings;
 Joel, Shenenne and Gabrielle.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

May the Good Lord shine his light down on you Butch.

----------


## DorothyD

Our prayers and our hopes are also with you and your wonderful family. We will be watching for good news. God bless all of you.

Ed and Dorothy Diederich

----------


## JEStanek

My Hopes and Prayers are with you Sinclair, Blake, and most importantly, Butch.

Jamie

----------


## Skip Kelley

Butch, You are in my prayers! With God all things are possible!

----------


## tjg

Our prayers and thoughts are with you.

----------


## vermin307

me and my families thoughts and prayers are with you..

----------


## ukebassmandozouk

Prayers sent up for you and the family, brother.

Shelton

----------


## alan

Butch, Sinclair and Blake

You are in our prayers and we're sending positive thoughts your way. #

Al and Bonnie Epstein

----------


## MLT

Butch & Family, 

I hope that you all can't hear this enough--You remain in our thoughts and prayers every day!

----------


## jferg9

Heh Butch & family.........we've never met but it seems through the Cafe we are all part of a "fratority or sorternity" (how's that for a new word describing a cross between a fraternity and sorority...:-) and as such when news comes across the Cafe web site about the struggles or sufferings of one it does indeed have an affect on us all. Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts & prayers.

----------


## Jim Garber

Butch and Family:
 So sorry to hear that news. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

----------


## mandopete

Hang in there Butch and get well soon!

----------


## mandoiltaliano

To Butch and Family, your safe and healthy recovery are in my prayers constantly! You have touched many peoples lives without knowing it, I was one of them,having never played an instrument or exposed to music. 

When I was 65 years old, I purchased your CD "Romance in Venice". Being of Italian descent, the mandolin intrigued me. Well here I am 6 years later at age 71, playing/donating my time at nursing homes,assisted living and senior centers. I play Italian/Irish, 40's & 50's, country and Bocelli songs primarily.(its' what my audience likes). I've taught myself to read music and I occasionly play with other musicians. ALL THIS I OWE TO YOU!

I thank you from the bottom of my heart for pointing me to music at such a late stage of my life. I hope this message reaches you and gives you strength in your battle. 

Sincerely, Tony Diana

----------


## Mark Walker

Butch, Sinclair and Blake - ditto all the sentiments, well-wishes, and most importantly - _prayers_. #Hang in there; we're all praying for you.

Our Gospel Bluegrass band - For Heaven's Sake - will ask for additional prayers for you all at our performances as well. #Probably more than a few have heard of you but aren't aware of your health struggles.

Peace, prayers and blessings. # # - Mark

----------


## CES

Butch,, Sinclair, and family,

Our prayers are with you all for strength, comfort, and healing.

Stoddard Family

----------


## RichieK

I'm hoping for the best and wearing my 'Butch' wristband..

----------


## the new mandolin player

To Butch and Family, may the Lord continue to look after you all at this time.
I received an e-mail from Butch some months ago when I took up the mandolin, encouraging me. I seriously look forward to the day when he will be able to hear me play. Hope the concert tomorrow is a great success.
Love and blessings to you all from a rather wet, damp Scotland.
Iain

----------


## kohaylan

To Butch,Sinclair and Blake, we are praying for you. 

 Kenny ( in England)

----------


## fishdawg40

I was just watching Butch's dvd. From what I can tell Butch is a genuinely compassionate/true human being. Get well soon....

----------


## bjc

Prayers and pickin' sent...all the best...

----------


## Steve Gorman

Butch, Sinclair and Blake:

Sorry to hear about any hospital trip. Kick it's ### Butch! I will send a worrier prayer to you tonight EST.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

An update from Sinclair to share. Thanks again to everyone showing their support for Butch and his family.

--------------------------

Dear Circle of Loved Ones,

I know it's taken me a long time to get this letter together and I apologize for many of you being in the dark. Before the rumor mill once again raises its ugly head, let me say that we are so blessed and proud to be surrounded by such great friends and to have you all in our lives. Every day, I feel more and more aware of how much Butch means to all of you and Blake and I share in that love and admiration for him. He is a trooper, a survivor, a true original.

On Monday the 28th after coming home from the monthly evaluation in Birmingham, Butch suffered a large bleed in his tumor, presenting as a stroke, and was taken by ambulance to Vanderbilt. He has since been paralyzed on the left side although there has been much improvement in his condition. When he went in to the hospital, his face was clearly affected and his mouth was very droopy on the left side. He could not move his left leg and arm and he was suffering from what is called left side neglect, where the patient cannot acknowledge his left hemisphere. He did not recognize his own left arm, when held in front of him and he was unable to draw the numbers on the left side of a clock, fascinating! He can do the clock now and knows his arm, or maybe he got wise to the fact that the arm we held up in front of him must be his! As far as the bleed part of it, modern medicine, in cooperation with his brain has stabilized the situation...for now. It will be closely monitored with neurological checks and MRIs. Through the work of the physical therapists, I have learned some of their exercises and on days that they cannot come, I work him hard! It has paid off well. He is moving his left leg with a lot of strength and I know, with the passage of time and a lot of work, it can and will only get better. 

Yesterday, we got the word that he will be moved to the Stallworth Rehabilitation Hospital of Vanderbilt Medical Center, assuming that our insurance will cover it. It is an excellent place with a great reputation. They work him hard ( four sessions of 45 minutes per day) and I will not be able to be with him as much as I can now but I know we are working in the right direction. They will work him hard and he will have to do a lot of stuff himself that is done for him in the hospital.  He will hopefully be moved there on Monday.

Last night, we were in his room with our traditional watching of the Olympic Opening Ceremonies, something our family always does together. It is a time when I am always reminded of how proud I am to be an American and especially this year, how proud I am to be married to someone as special as Butch. He is a hero in my eyes, brave and strong, talented and sensitive. Blake starts school on Monday and the summer will grind to a halt. With the fall come the holidays and Butch will be outside putting up the yardart for Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas. Today he commented on how in the hospital, time sometimes goes fast, sometimes slow but that it doesn't seem to matter because there's no place he needs to be. I corrected him by letting him know that he's right where he needs to be, getting better, getting stronger, coming home. 

On a recent hot summer day, I set the timer on my camera and took this picture of my three loves, my dad, my son and my husband. They are standing in front of the mural Blake was commissioned to paint with two friends. He has since been asked to do a couple more jobs and is working on one right now.  I also enclose a shot of the "pop art" Blake and I did for the Gilda's Art of Survivorship Tour which is on display at Gilda's in Nashville but which might be traveling to a city near you. I entitled it "Rays of Hope" and it is made up of pill bottles, representing how much hope we put into every pill we take towards good health.

To all of you, embrace where you are and make the best of it. Seize the moment and thank the big man upstairs, or whatever force guides you through each day, for giving you that day. Again, know how thankful we are for you.

Much love,
Sinclair and Blake

----------


## Scott Tichenor



----------


## jasona

Stay strong Baldassaris. Best wishes are going your way.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Yes, please stay as positive as possible, and, most importantly, continue to love each other.

----------


## Jim Kirkland

Butch you do not know me, but I feel like I have known you all my mando career. I lived with you on the bluegrass dvds as you taught me how to figure out the mando. I have passed those skills on to others, that you also have not meet. I know that I am a better mando player by hanging out with you on the dvds. Our prayers are with you and your family. Jim Kirkland, Las Cruces, NM

----------


## johnM

Please let butch know that he's been the most inspirational part of my mandolin world, for what he's done for the mandolin I don't think anyone will ever compare.

Please take care of your family, your in our prayers.

jm

----------


## Don Grieser

Butch, you've taught us all much about the mandolin. Now you and your family are teaching us much about living. Blessings to you, Sinclair, and Blake.

----------


## mandolooter

very well put Don and we are all here with ya during this time of struggle.
Jeff

----------


## the new mandolin player

Continue to trust in the BIG MAN up there, you guys are blessed. Love the pics. Continue to keep you in my prayers. God Bless.

----------


## re simmers

You and your family are in my prayers.

----------


## Mary Vivit

Thinking of you all... Keep hope in your hearts!

----------


## jonwints

Dear Mr Baldissari,
You wonderful teachers are a rare breed. Please stay with us and get well soon! I've mastered ,"Little Rabbit". I love the mandolin. It has improved my life thanks to you. I'm improving my music every day thanks to your inspiration. 
Warmest Regards to you and your family.
John Wintle
Melbourne,
Australia

----------


## kohaylan

Dear Sinclair,Butch and Blake,
      I have just read about Jon Weisberger, Roland White, Alison Brown and Pat Enright visiting you.
 That sounds like something to really give you a lift. Good people they are - Bless them all!!
      Jon said you were making requests and cracking jokes Butch. Thats good and cheering news.
      The wristband has arrived safely and I will send a photo as soon as I can.

      To paraphrase Mr. Monroe's tune title - " Fight, Fight On" !

        Very Best Wishes as ever, Kenny (in England)

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I just had a nice long conversation with Butch by phone and was really moved by the visit and his positive outlook. I haven't had the chance to talk to him since the stroke. He was in a good mood, has his own cell phone now and said he's trying to burn it up, and asked that I post his phone number here--Sinclair may kill me for doing it--but I'm doing it anyway. He said if you feel like calling him, please do: (615) 727-3815. Ricky Skaggs was by today to play a few tunes for him and to visit. Riders In The Sky have been by, and many more. He said there's been a lot of great music in his room. He's not yet able to stand or sit on his own, but that he's receiving therapy and is amazed at the talent and kindness of those that care for him. I told him I'd see him a month from now at IBMA and that if he's mobile I'd bring him to the Cafe meet and great, and if he's not, we'll spend time together wherever that takes us.

Edit: he also asked that you not call past 8:00 p.m. which is Central Time.

----------


## fatt-dad

Note to self: Send a self-portrait, mandolin-related, wrist-band photo text message to said cell phone and see if it get's there. Some of the older set need to get practice with this type of technology - I'm still learning!

f-d

----------


## Corr@do

"Spiriti Salvi Band" together for Butch.

Always in our thoughts.
Corrado, Cremona, Italy.

http://xoomer.alice.it/spiritisalvi

----------


## Corr@do

"Me and my guitar"... together for Butch.

Corrado, Cremona, Italy.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

An update from Sinclair just not and a nice picture of our man Butch, in our thoughts.

---------------

It is a new experience not only saying that I am trying to recognize God's will instead of my own but realizing that God's will is playing a part in our lives every day.  The three of us were going to attend my mother's 80th birthday celebration on August 29th.  All of my siblings were going to be there.  A special room had been reserved for Butch.  Then he suffered the hemorrhage in his brain tumor and was hospitalized.  I was sad but realized we probably wouldn't be going to the weekend party.  Then Butch told us that he really wanted us to go.  I took Blake out of school.  I lined up a house and cat sitter.  I set up many visitors for Butch, including lots of exciting musical guests and others.  I talked to all of the nurses and caregivers and gave them new contact info for the time we'd be gone.  I got rides lined up at both airports.  I bought, wrapped and schlepped presents.  I packed our bag in record time.  Blake and I got to the airport and sustained three big hits from mechanical failure to delayed flights and found that we could not possibly arrive in Florida until 6 1/2 hours after the party was to start.  We cancelled everything.  I went home and fell into my bed for about 10 hours.  I was in the midst of a full blown pity party.  I even called Butch to tell him I was too depressed to visit him that night.  Usually I spend between 4 and 10 hours a day in the hospital with him and I just couldn't do it that day. 

The following morning, I felt better and pulled myself up by my bootstraps to begin another day, hopefully a much better one!  I braced myself for whatever my morning visit to the hospital would bring and walked into the room to a sweet smiling Butch.  I was really happy to be there with him and he was so thankful that I was there as well, told me he had missed me and that he was sorry we couldn't get out but glad we were around, too.  Then the magnificent thing that I read as a true sign of God's will and promise.  As I was massaging Butch's arms, legs, hands and feet, I saw a definite improvement in his left side.  His left leg could "push down" much better than it could before and 2 fingers on his left hand moved...not in my imagination but in front of me and the doctor!  I was so overjoyed and could only believe that I was meant to be by his side instead of winging my way to a fun weekend away.

In the time since, Butch has continued to have good and bad days.  The therapy he received at Stallworth was wonderful and I believe we have made some lifelong friends.  We ran into an insurance glitch this week as our coverage time ran out on us and the room we had hoped to get at a wonderful and close-by skilled nursing facility, was not available.  Two days were spent in limbo looking for a spot.  Prayer after prayer was tossed out there to get us a bed in a good place, the next stop before Butch would be able to return home.  (Our beloved roommate, Elvin [you can call me "E"] prayed for us and gave us solace that there is always a Ram hiding in the bush and that God is always there for us.  I often wonder if that burning bush was always burning but Moses just wasn't open to see it until he needed to see it.)  Anyway, this morning we got the final word that a bed magically became available where we had originally hoped and it would be available today at noon.  So, Butch is in a brand new place and is ready to receive visitors and hear music. Last year at this time, Butch was released from the hospital on Blake's 14th birthday, September 13th.  Butch was in much worse shape then.  We are so grateful for every day and for Blake to be able to spend another birthday with his beloved Dad.  The new place is only a mile from home so that's even better!

His phone number is 615-460-1356.  His address if you want to send a card or visit is:

The Health Center at Richland Place
Room 209A
504 Elmington Avenue
Nashville, TN 37205

He is scheduled for a complete MRI next week so we can see the staus of the blood from the hemorrhage to be sure it is reabsorbing and to see how the tumour is doing.  Once again, we can hope for little or no change in the tumour.  I will write when I learn something.  In the meantime, try to remember that what we want or what we think is best for us ain't necessarily so and that what is most important is often invisible to the naked eye.  Your love and support sustains us every day. 

Sinclair, Butch and Blake

----------


## mandopete

Sinclair,

You hang in there too!  Butch is very lucky to have you on his side.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Sinclair, my father was diagnosed with cancer a few months ago so I completely understand what you are going through. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Update from Sinclair just now.

--------------

Hey all,
I just wanted to let you know that Butch suffered a "significant" seizure yesterday.  Right afterwards, as if by magic, Gene Ford, Rob Haines and John Hedgecoth, three of his loyal Nashville Mandolin Ensemble members, serenaded him for about an hour.  It was fantastic, and as always, the best medicine.  Butch's toes tapped and he smiled throughout.  He has been carefully monitored for the last 24 hours and is doing well.  I "slept" in the hospital room with him and he snored most of the night, always a good sign.  He will not be actively doing therapy until they can further assess his condition but is being kept comfortable and stable in the meantime.  We had a nice big breakfast this morning.

Those who have seen him over the last few months will remember the "Brow Period", the time he had a really whacky eyebrow that was going in all directions.  We jokingly named him "The Brow" and joked how Hollywood agents, when looking for that perfect "character" cameo, would call on Butch as, "I need The Brow...get me The Brow!"  It was trimmed during a haicut and we all knew it would grow back.  Well, it hasn't so he is branching out in a new direction and has a really spiffy Van Dyke beard.  He looks fantastic! 
If you want to write him, his address is the same as it was last week (see below) but his room number has changed.  He has moved into a more acute care floor of the facility.  There was a doubt that insurance would cover it but I believe we are safe for a while, thank heavens!

The Healthcare Center at Richland Place
504 Elmington Avenue
Room 307
Nashville, TN 37205

His room phone number is 615-460-1348 but we cannot answer every phone call.  If you'd like to send an e-mail, I will read it to him as we now have wireless in the room.  Remember to send us your bracelet photos.  The slideshow is wonderful, warming and a favorite thing for Butch to see.  If you'd like to visit, that would be great, too!

Love to all of you, musical or not, who have carried us on your wings all these months,

Sinclair

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Butch is the main reason I play mandolin. I was at FIGA in Nashville (Franklin acually) about 8-10 years ago doing the tenor banjo thing (as 90% of those in attendence were) and who strolls on stage but Butch. I was flattened by his musicianship. The pieces he chose, his velvet touch on the instrument and how nice and approachable he was. If I remember right he had somebody on guitar and bass but I am having a hard time remembering now. He played mandolin and octave mandolin and blew me away with how many genres he packed into a set. He planted the seed! It was a couple of years later that I bought my first Kentucky mandolin. My first instruction materials was his 30 fiddle tunes book. I learned St. Annes, Fisher's Hornpipe and Whiskey Before breakfast in that order and of course many others. I still listen to the CDs from that book for his amazing touch which I have yet to duplicate once!

Butch, thanks for inspiring me to pick up the mandolin! It has brought me and my family great happiness! May GOD bless you and your family and I continue to pray for your complete healing! My thoughts are with you daily!

Ken

----------


## Caleb

Sinclair,

Thank you so much for another update. I think about Butch a lot and love to read the updates.  

Butch, 

You are in my prayers many days.  Hang on tight to HOPE! 

God bless you all.  

~ Caleb Morris

----------


## MandoJewell

Butch, You've been such an inspiration to me over the past few years as I've strived to learn to play the mandolin. Your Appalachian Mandolin & Dulcimer CD is beautiful; it was my first introduction to your music. I've learned many songs from your '30 Fiddle Tunes for the Mandolin' CD and book, and love your tribute to Andrea Bocelli. I'm working on a couple of songs from that CD now. 

After reading the posts here, it is clear you have touched so many more lives than you probably ever realized. My heart goes out to you and your family. I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for inspiring me to play music. It is a gift I will treasure for the rest of my life.

~ Jan Jewell

----------


## bluegrasshack

Hello Butch, Sinclair, and Blake! You're in our hearts and prayers! I don't play a note, but the mandolin (especially your style) soothes my soul. The bluegrass music world loves you and is praying hard!

Pick away!
Bluegrasshack

----------


## DBallentine

Hello, Butch, Sinclair and Blake- Hang in there and beat this!  You are in our prayers - The Ballentines

----------


## bjc

Still wearing my purple wrist band...and though I don't know Butch personally, I feel like I know him because of this site...

----------


## Mandolusional

I had just begun learning mandolin and saw Butch play at the first festival I ever attended, Supergrass '07 in Bakersfield.  I didn't know much about mandolin music or plan on staying the whole weekend, but after that, I was sold!  I may not have a purple wristband but I send my best well wishes and prayers.

----------


## Tim W

Butch,
It was good to hear your voice again yesterday old friend it has been far too long. I kept it brief because I know you're tired and with the meds and all you may have trouble remembering all the folks you knew way back when. We've known each other for over 20 years and I wish I had been able to spend more time hearing you play in person but distance took care of that.

The last thing we did together was going from your place and meeting up with Mike Bub at Vanderbuilt to be at the American Music Shop taping with Tony Rice, Earl Scruggs et al. We rode over in that little white Volkswagen you had and you played your master for me of an album you were coming out with. Old Town is what it became and I ordered it from you when I was in Bahrain during the Gulf War.

That was the only time I was ever to attend one of those tapings. The next time we saw each other was in Gruhns on your way out and my way in to see what was laying around in the way of old wood. That was the last time I saw you and I miss you and your playing with that nice fat tone I was so addicted to. I've sporadically kept in touch with Ron, Mike, and Eric through the years but don't see them often anymore and it's a shame, I sure love those guys like family.

I want to thank you for all the tips when I first started fooling with that mandolin and for letting me play your old Gibson so often without hesitation, that meant a lot to me as do you. Keep your chin up and we'll all be praying for your recovery and peace for your family in these trying times. You've got a good man there Sinclair, but you already knew that... Love Tim and Family :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Scott Tichenor

New update just in from Sinclair: 

-----------

Dearest Friends,

It is with great joy that I report to you that, after more than two months in various hospitals and rehabs, Butch has come home.  He is feeling okay and, even though we are not pursuing any aggressive medical treatment at this time, we are still doing some supplements, an anti-cancer diet and eating as much healthy, organic food as we can.  I have hired a couple of caregivers who come in throughout the week and hospice has provided excellent support in the way of a nurse, a home health woman, a volunteer and a chaplain.  Butch loves all of them and vice versa.  When he has the energy, his dry wit is still right there with him.

If you know the lay of our house, you can envision the cool "Man Cave" we have created for him!  He is in the studio downstairs, bright red/orange walls and music memorabilia all around, including the '58 Rockola, David Schnaufer's Watermelon Dulcimer and strands of Christmas and Halloween lights.  As a generous gift from Mark Howard and Cumberland, The Cluster Pluckers, Sheri Ferguson, and Dave Shipley, there is a beautiful 37" flatscreen tv which Mark and his brother installed the day Butch came home.  It is a fun, happy place where Blake and I hope to spend lots of fun, happy times with Butch.  Although he is still paralyzed on the left side, we get him out of bed nearly every day and hope to get him into the wheelchair for rides outside very soon.  Our friend, Andy Owens, has been a huge support coming to stay for days at a time and give me an overnight break.  Our brothers and sisters and my dear DOAK girlfriends have all visited and helped out in many ways.

Since he is pretty tired, if you want to visit, please call ahead of time.  He enjoys beautiful music and good movies.  Feel free to come play for him and bring a movie to watch with him.  The computer is still a good way to communicate.  I can read for him and he will dictate back answers.  We are still collecting bracelet photos.  Just got 500 more in the mail so if you don't have one, let me know or just come by and get one.  It's fun for me to see the creative way people express their support and Butch esp loves feeling you are there for him.

Although Butch's comfort and happiness is our primary goal, Blake is still very busy with his painting...doing another exterior mural in our neighborhood.  I'll send a photo upon completion.  He also will be performing in the MLK talent show next month playing a great rendition of "Kiss Me" by Threepence None The Richer accompanying the velvet vocals of his friend, Rylie Weber.  I have been able to get back to work a little, did a wedding and some interesting design jobs.  I miss the office but get to go in every couple of days and think back on easier times when I went in daily and came home to Butch and Blake and sat together at the table having dinner.  That was something Butch always insisted upon doing and we really loved being at the table together.  Funny, how in the moment, we often don't realize how special things are.  When they are gone, we struggle with eyes closed to recapture the conversations and moments.

We will never be able to adequately thank Blakemore United Methodist Church, Gilda's Club, our caregivers, our families and friends for everything, the times when they have come with a quart of soup, a song,  a CD, or a smile, hug and a story.  The fact that we are so surrounded by love has truly been the wind beneath our wings in this toughest of journeys.  Keep in touch and let us know what's going on with you and others...you know Butch loves the gossip!

With gratitude and love to all of you,
Sinclair, Butch and Blake

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Photos of Susan Madden.Susan

----------


## Glassweb

Thumbs up Butch! And hello to Susan from an old friend Steven Brown...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Congratulations to Matt Flinner on the success of his Butch Baldassari Benefit Mandolin Workshop held this past Saturday in Pegram, Tenn., just outside of Nashville. Here's a photo he forwarded and my hat is off to Matt and all of the workshop attendees for their support. Matt tells me they raised approximately $2K--outstanding!

----------


## Caleb

Sinclair,
Thank you for the update.  Glad to hear Butch is home!  Get well, Butch. I'm still praying for you.

----------


## DorothyD

Yeah for this good news!!  Thank you, Sinclair, for keeping us all so well informed. Butch's 'cave' sounds wonderful! I can envision it in my mind. I hope someday to see it!

May only good things happen from now on.  Your battle has been incredible and your updates have been remarkable!  Thank you so much for sharing the good and the bad times.  I feel like I have know you for a very long time. 

I am looking forward to seeing Blake's next masterpiece!

As always, God bless and keep up the wonderful job you have been doing. Please tell Butch "WELCOME HOME!"

God bless,
Dorothy and Ed

----------


## tom bekeny

Sinclair--We've never met, but I'm an old friend of Butch's--we were roomates in Nashville in 1974...thanks for keeping us posted...I certainly admire your strength and dedication to Butch and your family. 

Butch--I've been thinking of you a lot and have been grateful to be updated via Sinclair and the Cafe. It must feel great to be back home. I've got an old picture of us from back in Nashvile circa 1974 that I will try and figure out how to send by e-mail. Let me know if there is any music you' like sent your way, though I imagine you are pretty set in this regard. Not much new with me from when we had a chance to visit at Bakersfield--work, music...maybe the newest thing is our jazz band with which we are now starting to gig. Will keep in touch. Tom Bekeny

----------


## LateBloomer

What a heartwarming update!  I'm so glad to hear that Butch can now enjoy the comforts of home.  I'm sure it will be good for the whole family to be together at home.  
Leigh Ann

----------


## Skip Kelley

Great news! It is good to hear Butch is home! No matter how nice a hospital is, you just can't rest as well there as you can at home. God bless you brother; you are in my daily prayers!!

----------


## Mark Walker

Home is where the heart is.  We're all out here praying for you Butch!  

Peace, blessings and all things good!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Posting for Kent at his request:

To Butch

Thanks for the great enjoyment and inspiration from your recorded music, your instructional material, and terrific workshops.  I appreciate the backstage hospitality extended to me at Nashville Mandolin Ensemble performances.

Strength and peace to you and family,

Kent Refsal

----------


## Django Fret

Hi Sinclair,

Can you ask Butch what kinds of things he might like to have hanging on the walls, watching, or listening that he might want as a way to enhance his very own Man Cave?

I'm hoping that some of us Cafe members might be able to send you those kind of things if we knew.

I know that I pray for and think about you guys every day as I'm sure a lot of others do.

Thanks,

Brad

----------


## razyn

I'm a little late in posting a picture, but the "band" has appeared on my kontrabass balalaika at the more informal appearances of the Washington Balalaika Society orchestra since last fall.  This one was taken while we were packing up at the close of the Baltimore Russian Festival, at the Holy Trinity Russian Orthodox Church, Oct. 21, 2007.  We mostly hang out with the domra crowd, but domra players study mandolin methods, too.  All of my family used to live in Nashville, and we send warmest wishes for Butch and family.

Dick Hulan

----------


## CES

Praying for you daily, Baldassaris--

With love and respect,

Chuck

----------


## John Bertotti

Continued prayers and mojo coming at you from the Dakotas Butch.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Sending some love from central California.

My first exposure to Butch's music was his Evergreen CD, Christmas about 5 years ago.  After that I picked up Olde Town, Bach to Bluegrass, Appalachian Mandolin & Dulcimer, and finally Cantabile. Still need nab the Turlough O'Carolan disc.

Butch has taught me that I don't need to worry about the appropriateness of delving into classical melodies if I'm primarily a folkie.  That's a distinction that purists maintain to the detriment of their own relevance to a wider audience.  Now if I like apiece of music and I can get it under my fingers, I play it. Period.  Albeniz to Zappa and everything in between!

Thanks Butch, you're an inspiration!
Daniel

----------


## AlanN

Another thing Butch has shown us is you can be a regular Joe and pick the mandolin. You don't have to be from Kentucky, you don't have to play lightning fast, you don't even have to be cute. In my mind, Butch brought the mandolin to the masses in much the same way Dawg did. And for that, I'll always admire Butch.

Plus he brought some heckuva good dark chocolate to one of his Nashville seminars   :Coffee:

----------


## Marcus CA

> Sending some love from central California.
> 
> My first exposure to Butch's music was his Evergreen CD, Christmas about 5 years ago.  After that I picked up Olde Town, Bach to Bluegrass, Appalachian Mandolin & Dulcimer, and finally Cantabile. Still need nab the Turlough O'Carolan disc.


Funny you should say that.  I just ordered that disc earlier this week, and it arrived today.  I am listening to it for the first time as I read this.  It's a really nice disc.  Nab it!

I'll admit, though, that my absolute favorite Butch disc is the Appalachian Mandolin and Dulcimer disc, but that may be due to a conflict of interest.  I played dulcimer for 15 years before I ever touched a mandolin.

Best wishes always to Butch.  If you have some of his albums, buy another one.  If you don't have any, 'tis the season!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Update from Sinclair:

-----------------

Dear Friends, Family and Fans,

Please forgive me for taking so long to write.  I meant to send a letter of Thanks on or around Thanksgiving but I just haven't been able to get it together.  I cannot ever begin to thank everything you have done for us or everyone who has been there for us but I feel the need to mention a few of you.  Of course, this has been the most trying time in my life, the saddest, most exhausting and most difficult.  I don't want to dwell on that, though.  I want to share with you the beauty, joy and goodness of it all.

I am thankful for: Our mothers, Lucy and Pat, my Dad, Gordon, and our siblings, Joyce, Patti,  Buster, Lou, Lu, Laura and Doug, my Aunts Janet, Claire and Marjorie, longtime DOAK friends and Butch's lifelong friends, Scully, Davis, Calpin, Cloruri for their visits, cards, love and support; our friends from Blakemore United Methodist Church who continue to amaze daily with trips to clean our bathrooms, grocery shop, bring meals, give hugs and prayers at church; Prem and Kenya, our caregivers extra-ordinaire; Nashville Mandolin Ensemble for keeping Butch's music alive; The Carters, KAK Limo, Kathy, Babs, Sharon, Anita, Tish, Jenny, Peter and Deborah; the support and sanctuary of Gilda's Club-Nashville; two best doctors in the world, Mohana and Paul; too-many-to-mention-musicians who have performed music at Butch's bedside from faraway countries or counties; James for bringing a live Christmas tree for Butch's room; Andy's many trips from North Carolina to spell me for a night or two; Mandolin Cafe.com and Scott Tichenor for helping spread the word and supporting us in so many ways; Ed Gregory for being my tech-man when I am not feeling very tekkie; Diane and Betsy for always telling me, "Sinclair, people will understand...be easy on yourself!"; Blake's baseball team from MLK and the many night's meals they provided with one unbelievable pan of lasagna; the precious little wooden bowl, handcarved by a fan whose name I lost; the beautiful Bible sent by a young girl with her own sweet personal inscription; people who have sent their employees Butch's CDs or books for holiday gifts; fans and friends who have written poems, created paintings, carved bowls, thrown pots, baked cookies and cakes, everyone who has sent us a bracelet photo and all those faceless, nameless people who have shared their stories about their experiences in life and with Butch.  Each and every one of you is precious to me.

I sign on to Mandolin Cafe whenever I have free time to see what specials they have, what they're selling or giving away, who they are helping and I always end up reading the comments on the updates I send.  Each note from each person means so much to me.  I often imagine I'm at one of those speed dating things when I'm at mandolin cafe and I'm sitting at my little cafe table sipping on a glass of wine or and extra foamy latte, and each of these special people one by one sits down and expresses something beautiful to me.  I want to have a callback date with them all and get to know each one and only have the opportunity to answer to one or two at a time!  It is amazing how far-reaching Butch is in the world and how huge a mark he is leaving or has left.  Just today he jokingly said to Alan Epstein (who flew in today just to say "hi") and me," I can sell books and cds and lessons but I can't sell (my) tone...if I could , I would!"  Upon first hearing that, I thought it was funny and too bad because it could bring a pretty penny.  After a little while, I realized that of course he can't sell it.  His tone is as close to his soul as his very breath.  A true musician who is passionate about his craft can't sell or give away that passion.  It's what makes him tick.  Just as you can't buy love, you can't sell true talent.

As far as Butch's health, the last MRI showed very little or no change in the tumour and clot but overall severe injury in the brain.  Those are hard words to hear even with the news that the tumour is unchanged.  It seems as though the clinical trial was working and helped the tumour to go dormant.  His appetite is very good, almost too good!  He sleeps during the day and is up most of the night.  We are trying to remedy that so the household can sleep a little more peacefully.  His left side is still completely paralyzed and his eyesight is tremendously weakened so there's not much he can do.

So, on the day before Butch's 56th birthday, I want to share with you that he is still fighting, still believes he will beat this and still has a musician's heart ticking away in his chest.  The beat's cadence has changed from a bluegrass, jazz stomp to a slow waltz but it ticks nonetheless.  He asked for more painting supplies, a fleece vest and a digital camera for his birthday, all which I have bought and will soon wrap.  His room where he spends all of his time, is festooned with a Christmas tree and many strings of lights.  It's a happy place.  We still have our meals in there and try to watch a movie every once in a while.

Whether you have a musician, a Mom, Dad, Grandparent, a child, a sibling or a dog to love, love them with all your heart.  Hold tight what's dear to you.  Look around and see how lucky we are in this richest of times.  The economy in our hearts is truly what's more important than in our bank accounts.  Give love straight from the heart and don't worry about wrapping anything up for us.  Your gifts have already been received.  I sent this epistle (sorry I rambled) straight from only myself but you know Butch and Blake send their most heartfelt thanks and wishes, too.  Here's to a joyous end of the year, warm nights and cool days, filled with all things good, wise and wonderful.

Love,
Sinclair

----------


## Jim Kirkland

Happy Birthday Butch.

----------


## TEE

Happy Birthday Butch. We share the same birthday, but I would rather share the same talent.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Happy Birthday, Butch!

----------


## Al Hagensen

Happy Birthday Butch! And I'm praying for many more for you.
Wishing a Very Merry Christmas to you and yours, It was good to see the update from Sinclair....Lots of people are with you in spirit and sending positive thoughts and prayers!!
         Miracles do happen,
                Al

----------


## JEStanek

Another inspiring update, Sinclair.  All the best to you, Blake, and Butch this season.  Your last paragraph was wonderful and so true.

Jamie

----------


## MLT

Happy Birthday Butch!  

Now about selling your "tone", I am not sure how you can sell something that you have already given to so many of us, directly or indirectly, over the years.  As Sinclair said, "_...His tone is as close to his soul as his very breath._".  Your tone is something we have all absorbed and while we may not duplicate it, it lives in and mingles with ours next to our souls and will always be a part of us.  

You remain in our thoughts and prayers.

Thank You!

----------


## El Greco

Happy Birthday Butch!

Keep up the good fight.  You're with us and we're with you every time we learn from your instructional materials and we play your tunes.  Evergreen Christmas rocks!  Thank you!

----------


## AlanN

Happy Birthday, Bill Monroe...er, Butch Baldassari

----------


## Rick Cadger

Happy Birthday, sir!

Love and peace to your whole family.

Hoping your next birthday is even better.

----------


## mandopete

Happy Birthday Mr. Butch!

Sinclair - thanks for sharing this with us.  Many of us here on the Mandolin Cafe have never met Butch, but I think we've come to know him better as a person through your messages.  

I hope that your visits here give you a sense of hope and good feelings.  Have a great holiday season and hope to see you back here on the Cafe in 2009.

Pete

----------


## Mark Walker

Happy Birthday Butch!  

And thank *you,* Sinclair, for the great update.  I can imagine how full your days must be; we certainly appreciate and treasure the time you make to share the thoughts, observations, and all things - good and bad - you keep us in tune with regarding Butch's efforts.  
That you take the time when you can to keep us in the loop is wonderful.  Hopefully it's a kind of therapy for you; it sure seems to be for me - and hopefully all of us Butch fans - who continue to support all of you with our prayers. 

Continued prayers, peace and blessings to you and yours in this Christmas season.   

- Mark

----------


## Susan H.

Happy Birthday Butch.  Just so you know, I am giving several people the Victorian Christmas book and CD to them for Christmas this year.  I wanted them to hear the best, and your CD is so good I had to share it!  Get better, Butch.  I'm praying for you and your family.  Sinclair thank you for the update.  I like reading them.  You share so much with us and it's greatly appreciated.   May God bless you all.  I hope and pray you all have a Merry Christmas.

----------


## Tim Peter

Happy Birthday Butch!  I'll throw in a Butch cd in the player in honor of your day.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and Sinclair.

----------


## violmando

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BUTCH! I have spent many hours recently listening to your Evergreen CD and I have a Victorian Christmas book and CD on its way for a gift.  YOU are a gift to us with your talent, your tone, your artistic and spiritual vision.  Bless you all this Christmas season.  Yvonne

----------


## kyblue

Happy Birthday, Butch!  

Sinclair, I only met Butch once (IBMA, 2 or 3 years ago) but I remember coming away with the belief that, in addition to being an amazing musician, he has a kind soul.  The words you write here make me believe you do as well.   My prayers are with both of you and you go through these difficult times.  

I will be listening to Butch's Christmas CD a lot this month!  I just had an email from a DJ for the bluegrass station at WRFL (Radio Free Lexington, University of KY) asking me if I have any requests for the 12/20 show.  I'll write him back and ask him to play Butch's CD, and if he doesn't have a copy I'll lend him mine.

Paula

----------


## Caleb

> Whether you have a musician, a Mom, Dad, Grandparent, a child, a sibling or a dog to love, love them with all your heart.  Hold tight what's dear to you.  Look around and see how lucky we are in this richest of times. 
> 
> Love,
> Sinclair


Very wise words, and very well said.  

Happy Birthday, Butch!  You have blessed my life more than you'll ever know.  Hang on to HOPE.  

Thinking of and praying for you, 

Caleb Morris

----------


## Skip Kelley

Happy birthday Butch!  I pray Gods blessing for you and your family!!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Happy Birthday Butch! You are absolutely the most inspirational mandolin player and human being that I know of!! Praying for you always and wish nothing but the best for you and yours this season. Santa knows that you have been a VERY good boy this year!!! Your the tops!!

----------


## CharlieKnuth

Happy Birthday Butch - we met only once and it wasn't for long many years ago.  I treasure that meeting.  I have followed this thread since the beginning and am touched deeply by the love that pours through all the email messages and by the truth that love is the best thing we can have in this life.  I lost a brother earlier this year to cancer and know how hard it is to see loved ones not be able to enjoy life and the way we fondly remember and do things that once was so easy for them to do.  We never give up hope and that is what keeps us going forward.  We are extremely fortunate when we find love that is truly unconditional on both sides and should always cherish that.  Happy Birthday Butch, you and Sinclair 
are a very fortunate people.

----------


## Steevarino

Happy Birthday, Butch!!!  You have always been an inspiration to me!  I remember, years and years ago, at a Mandolin Camp in Northern California, when you had me play a tune for you.  Just me and my mandolin, playing to you.  Scared the #### outta me, man!  You were the first "famous" person that ever had to endure my playing.  You were nice to me, which meant a lot to me, and it has been a pleasure to know you over the years since then. 

God Bless you and your loved ones!!!  Daily prayers for all of you emanate from the Smith household here in Gallatin, TN.

Steve Smith

----------


## Steevarino

Er, uh,.. just so you all know, that four letter word above wasn't the one that some of you might have thought it was.  I guess this list filters even "barely" bad words.  Sorry!
S.S.

----------


## Keith Erickson

Butch,  A very *Happy Birthday to you!!!*

Sinclair,  I know we all look forward to hearing from you.  Our thought and prayers are always with you.

----------


## fatt-dad

Sinclair, I am somehow filled with joy reading your messages.  I know that  Butch's condition is anything but joyous, but your feelings of love and appreciation really help me understand more about you and think of the good things in my own life. To you and Butch, fight the good fight!  Thanks be to God for your wonderful spirit!

f-d

----------


## sgarrity

Happy Birthday Butch!!

----------


## Sinclair Baldassari

Wanna know something funny?  Our son, Blake was born on Bill Monroe's birthday.  I havea  great picture of Butch, Blake and Mon at Mon's birthday party years ago.  It will also be a really special shot for us.  Thanks for the wishes,
Sinclair

----------


## Don Grieser

Happy Birthday, Butch.

You know, I'm not a big fan of X-mas music, but I do love to hear you play those holiday tunes on the mandolin. I still remember seeing you with the NME on one of the morning national news shows years ago right around Xmas playing "Carol of the Bells." That was amazing. 

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and the happiest of New Years.

And thanks for the updates, Sinclair. They're always so uplifting.

----------


## Alex Orr

Happy Birthday Butch!

----------


## tjg

Happy Birthday Butch!  I've had Evergreen in my car CD player for the past week.  Will be thinking and praying for you.

----------


## greg_tsam

Happy Birthday Butch!  Mine is Dec.11.  Good to share the birthday spirit with you, brother.  Stay strong.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

<singing> Happy Birthday to You
               Happy Birthday to You
               Happy Birthday dear Butch
               Happy Birthday to You!!!!! 
              <BIG DOUBLE STOP> :Mandosmiley: 

My prayers are still with you and your family,

Cheryl

----------


## jasona

Happy birthday!

----------


## pickloser

Happy birthday Butch!  Your Victorian Christmas CD is giving me that Christmas spirit.  Many Thanks,
Laura

----------


## bluegrasshack

Happy Birthday, Butch! The NW Bluegrass Assn. Yahoo! e-group told on ya! Now, the whole world knows it's your birthday! Your "Evergreen" means Christmas and glad tidings to me. Lucinda Cockrell's "Victorian Christmas" book with your CD plus "Mandolin Hymns" arrived recently. How wonderful! The holiday spirit is all over this house! Warm regards to you and your family from an ol' gal who doesn't play a note but admires your work! Pick away!  Betty

----------


## lastchair

Happy Birthday Butch and Merry Christmas to your entire family.  I know it is difficult, but be aware that you and your music continues to bring joy and happiness to many people.

I just bought Evergreen CD, Evergreen Music book/tab, Mandolin Hymns book/tab, Appalachian Dulcimer/Mandolin CD, Appalachian Mandolin book/tab (wish it had the dulcimer tab too).  I already have the Mandolin Hymns CD.  What a privilege to get these arrangements done by Butch.

Merry Christmas and you're in my prayers.  

Clare

----------


## tburcham

Butch,

I will keep you in my prayers.

Tim Burcham

----------


## AlanN

Butch (or anybody else who knows),

Who is the banjo and guitar on that tune above? Nice groove there, buddy.

----------


## fredfrank

> Butch (or anybody else who knows),
> 
> Who is the banjo and guitar on that tune above? Nice groove there, buddy.


My guess is that it's Mike Bub on banjo and Jeff White on guitar. I could be wrong, but I'm almost 73 percent sure I'm not.

My prayers are with ya Butch.

----------


## AlanN

Jeff White sounds right. It ain't Bub.

----------


## magwa

I may be a lousy mando player, but I think I have a good ear.  Maybe if I just snap this band a few times..."Ug, Ug! Ugg!!!!"  Nope.  Still can only play eight chords.

Thanks for the band.  My thoughts are with you all during this season and beyond.

----------


## jkmando3

Here's hopin' you and that wonderful family of yours has a great Christmas, Butch!......I just finished listening to the Evergreen cd and couldn't help but shed a few tears and wish I had met you before. My Dad got to know you in Vegas some years ago, and you were always spoken of very highly by Him. He was a East coast transplant (WV), and played guitar in a way that you had commented was the real bluegrass style you liked. That made his day......his name is John Spence, and he now lives in Columbus, Oh. His thoughts and prayers as well as mine are with you, and hope we can finally meet face to face someday.......take care, and Thanks so much for your wonderful music, my Friend.......J.K. Spence......jkmando3@yahoo.com......handmade by unknown maker F5

----------


## Marcus CA

It's not a bluegrass or a Christmas tune, but I really love your version of Gershwin's "Piano Prelude II" on the Reflections album with John Carlini.  It's so rich and soulful.

Have a great Christmas with your family and friends.  Judging from the length of this thread, it looks like you've fed your mandofamily quite well.

----------


## stringduster

What a perfect way to say how much we miss you,Butch. Last last night I was sitting and listening to one of my absolute FAVORITE tunes of yours, Frangenti, and thinking about the loss we all share. I take a miserable photo but real pride this time, this one is for you!

----------


## Sinclair Baldassari

Stringduster,
Thanks for the photo.  They still mean a lot to me!
Sinclair

----------


## Michael Gowell

Wow, almost a hundred thousand views of this thread.

----------

